# Save our Sector (SoS) charter boat plan update



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

<H3 style="MARGIN: auto 0in; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-size: 13.5pt; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold">Haven?t seen much on the Save our Sector (SOS) charter boat concept lately. Below is basic information, letter from Mr. Jarvis. and a list of supporters - all from the following website: <SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal">http://www.saveoursector.com<SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-size: 13.5pt; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o></H3><H2 style="MARGIN: 12pt 0in 3pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39">_PLAN <o></o>_</H2><TABLE class=MsoNormalTable style="WIDTH: 127.5pt; mso-cellspacing: .7pt; mso-table-lspace: 2.25pt; mso-table-rspace: 2.25pt; mso-table-anchor-vertical: paragraph; mso-table-anchor-horizontal: column; mso-table-left: right; mso-table-top: middle" cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=0 width=170 align=right border=1><TBODY><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 0; mso-yfti-firstrow: yes; mso-yfti-lastrow: yes"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" vAlign=top><TABLE class=MsoNormalTable style="WIDTH: 100%; mso-padding-alt: 2.25pt 2.25pt 2.25pt 2.25pt; mso-cellspacing: 2.2pt" cellSpacing=3 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 0; mso-yfti-firstrow: yes"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-RIGHT: 2.25pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 2.25pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2.25pt; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 2.25pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"><P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; mso-element: frame; mso-element-frame-hspace: 2.25pt; mso-element-wrap: around; mso-element-anchor-vertical: paragraph; mso-element-anchor-horizontal: column; mso-element-left: right; mso-element-top: middle; mso-height-rule: exactly" align=center>*<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Shortcuts*<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 1"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-RIGHT: 2.25pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 2.25pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2.25pt; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 2.25pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-element: frame; mso-element-frame-hspace: 2.25pt; mso-element-wrap: around; mso-element-anchor-vertical: paragraph; mso-element-anchor-horizontal: column; mso-element-left: right; mso-element-top: middle; mso-height-rule: exactly"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">*What's Happening?*<o></o></TD></TR><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 2"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-RIGHT: 2.25pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 2.25pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2.25pt; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 2.25pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-element: frame; mso-element-frame-hspace: 2.25pt; mso-element-wrap: around; mso-element-anchor-vertical: paragraph; mso-element-anchor-horizontal: column; mso-element-left: right; mso-element-top: middle; mso-height-rule: exactly"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">*Getting Started*<o></o></TD></TR><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 3"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-RIGHT: 2.25pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 2.25pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2.25pt; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 2.25pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-element: frame; mso-element-frame-hspace: 2.25pt; mso-element-wrap: around; mso-element-anchor-vertical: paragraph; mso-element-anchor-horizontal: column; mso-element-left: right; mso-element-top: middle; mso-height-rule: exactly"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">*Achieving Our Goals*<o></o></TD></TR><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 4"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-RIGHT: 2.25pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 2.25pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2.25pt; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 2.25pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-element: frame; mso-element-frame-hspace: 2.25pt; mso-element-wrap: around; mso-element-anchor-vertical: paragraph; mso-element-anchor-horizontal: column; mso-element-left: right; mso-element-top: middle; mso-height-rule: exactly"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">*Proposal Summary*<o></o></TD></TR><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 5; mso-yfti-lastrow: yes"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-RIGHT: 2.25pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 2.25pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2.25pt; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 2.25pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-element: frame; mso-element-frame-hspace: 2.25pt; mso-element-wrap: around; mso-element-anchor-vertical: paragraph; mso-element-anchor-horizontal: column; mso-element-left: right; mso-element-top: middle; mso-height-rule: exactly"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">*Contact Information*<o></o></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-element: frame; mso-element-frame-hspace: 2.25pt; mso-element-wrap: around; mso-element-anchor-vertical: paragraph; mso-element-anchor-horizontal: column; mso-element-left: right; mso-element-top: middle; mso-height-rule: exactly"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><P style="VERTICAL-ALIGN: top"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">We are seeking better management for the for-hire group of recreational fishermen, which will begin with better data on and accountability for the number and type of fish caught. These are two goals that both private anglers and for-hire businessmen have wanted for years.<o></o><P style="VERTICAL-ALIGN: top"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Read the plan below or download it *here*.<o></o><P style="VERTICAL-ALIGN: top">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 13.5pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">
<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Exploring a New Direction to Improve 
<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">For-Hire Red Snapper Fishing*<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o><P style="VERTICAL-ALIGN: top"><A name=WhatsHappening>*<U><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">What?s happening? ?</U>*</A><SPAN style="mso-bookmark: WhatsHappening"><U><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> </U><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">The 2008 red snapper season was the shortest on record. This was due to the NMFS?s commitment to making sure that all sectors stay within their allotted allocation. Additionally, new government accountability measures will require that any future overages are compensated for, which could result in even shorter seasons in the future. The continued loss of fishing time and subsequent loss of business revenues highlights the desperate situation facing our industry.<o></o><P style="VERTICAL-ALIGN: top"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">It has become clear that we must reevaluate the position of the for-hire recreational fisheries sector. If negative trends continue, we stand to lose all the investment and years of labor we have collectively put into making our profession an industry. *<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Something has to change.*<o></o><P style="VERTICAL-ALIGN: top"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Until this year, many of us thought that we could get by with shortened seasons and fewer fish. Some of our industry leaders have even suggested the solution is the status quo and have promoted the continuity of the relationship we have with the private recreational fishers.<o></o><P style="VERTICAL-ALIGN: top"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">This is no solution at all and the reason is simple: *<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">We are professional fishers who operateforprofit businesses*. Both the National Research Council and the National Marine Fisheries Service agree on this point. Sure, we may all fall under the recreational sector allocation umbrella for fisheries management purposes, but we approach fishing from an entirely different perspective. Our opinion is simply that we can no longer afford to be attached to a recreational sector of unknown quantities, effort, landings and unregulated growth.<o></o><P style="VERTICAL-ALIGN: top">*<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">The time to become involved is *_*<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">now*_*<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> - *<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Several for-hire businessmen are exploring how to better serve our customers, count and conserve fish, and build equity in our businesses assets. We realize the consequences of inaction: longer fishery rebuilding, fewer fishing days, and lost economic potential for our businesses. Any profitable business must have stability so owners can plan for the future. It is imperative that we all take a leadership role in developing common-sense management options to obtain stability, sustainability and give us hope for a better future. The NMFS and the Gulf Council have both indicated that they are ready to roll up their sleeves and work for better management. We believe they will be receptive to an industry led effort to make positive change.<o></o><P style="VERTICAL-ALIGN: top">*<U><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">
<A name=GettingStarted><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Getting started -</A><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> </U>*<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">To begin, we want to develop a set of goals to guide our discussions and the development of this proposal such as:<o></o><UL type=disc><LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; COLOR: #001a39; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l2 level1 lfo2; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Provide a reliable platform for the public to access and enjoy sport fishing. <o></o></LI><LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; COLOR: #001a39; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l2 level1 lfo2; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Improve service to customers with year-around access and the ability to custom-tailor trips. <o></o></LI><LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; COLOR: #001a39; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l2 level1 lfo2; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Build stability and equity in for-hire businesses. <o></o></LI><LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; COLOR: #001a39; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l2 level1 lfo2; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Achieve high accountability by counting all fish caught. <o></o></LI><LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; COLOR: #001a39; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l2 level1 lfo2; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Rebuild and maintain a viable for-hire fishery. <o></o></LI><LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; COLOR: #001a39; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l2 level1 lfo2; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Gain fair and equitable management. <o></o></LI><LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; COLOR: #001a39; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l2 level1 lfo2; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Increase industry control over management. <o></o></LI>[/list]<P style="VERTICAL-ALIGN: top"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">
<A name=AchievingGoals>*<U><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Achieving our Goals -</U>*</A>*<U><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> </U>*Changes in recreational management will require compromise by several parties, including our industry, and it will neither be easy nor pain- free, but it is an opportunity to put our industry back on track to recover what we have lost, rebuild our investment, and eventually recover equity in our fishery. There are a lot of steps to a new management program, including a proposal, Gulf Council plans, and implementation by NMFS. This is a daunting task, but the alternative ? the status quo - equates to nothing more than rearranging the deck chairs on the Titanic.<o></o><P style="VERTICAL-ALIGN: top"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">
<A name=Summary>*<U><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Here is a summary of our proposal:</U>*</A>
<o></o>
<LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; COLOR: #001a39; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l1 level1 lfo3; tab-stops: list .5in">*<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Secure our allocation. *<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">We would begin by obtaining a ?control date? from the NMFS which would freeze the current percentages of recreational sector allocation between the private recreational anglers and the For-Hire Sector based upon landings history. We don?t want anything more than our fair share: only that what we have historically caught. Then we would obtain an agreement from NMFS that the percentages will remain fixed for a minimum of two years to provide enough time to get the proper monitoring tools in place by NMFS and the industry. 
<o></o></LI><LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; COLOR: #001a39; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l1 level1 lfo3; tab-stops: list .5in">*<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Put monitoring tools in place. *<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">The next step is to decide what monitoring tools we want. For starters, we think just two: VMS and electronic logbooks. These tools will provide us the opportunity of real-time catch reporting and will determine, at a high level of accuracy, who is fishing and what they are catching. 
<o></o></LI><LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; COLOR: #001a39; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l1 level1 lfo3; tab-stops: list .5in">*<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Professionalize the industry.*<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> Monitoring tools such as VMS and electronic log books will give scientists and managers better data for management decisions and will give the industry accountability, so that when fish stocks rebound, the information can be trusted and catch levels can be increased. Increasing the fishermen?s role in data collection and management of the fishery will instill a positive stake in data collection and foster a proactive attitude and participation to further enhance fisheries management. 
<o></o></LI><LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; COLOR: #001a39; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l1 level1 lfo3; tab-stops: list .5in">*<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Create a Red Snapper Endorsement.*<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> As our new sector begins to collect accurate, real-time data through the implementation of VMS and electronic logbooks, a clear picture of who is dependent on red snapper for their livelihoods will immerge. This information can then be used to determine eligibility for any future management plan for the red snapper fishery. Fishermen who have implemented VMS and electronic logbooks and have snapper landings can then be given an endorsement for red snapper and will be eligible to participate in the fishery. Fairness is of utmost importance, whether you have been in business for 6 months or 50 years, have a six-pack boat or a party boat all participants start on the same date with the same access dictated by the NMFS current opening and closings that we are fishing under now. 
<o></o></LI><LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; COLOR: #001a39; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l1 level1 lfo3; tab-stops: list .5in">*<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Support law enforcement.*<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> Throughout this process, we will support law enforcement, which will authenticate our honesty in record keeping. Through VMS, enforcement officers can easily contact vessels and verify catch, and catch composition, with random, unannounced inspections. We support strict penalties including disqualification for anyone caught cheating or ?cooking the books.? We also encourage the apprehension and prosecution of individuals illegally conducting a For-Hire business. <o></o></LI>
<P style="VERTICAL-ALIGN: top"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">
Hopefully, you?ll agree with us that failure to do nothing is certain failure. We welcome your participation in changing the current direction of our industry into a productive business where our sons and daughters have a future in the fishery.<o></o><P style="VERTICAL-ALIGN: top"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o><H3 style="MARGIN: auto 0in; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-size: 13.5pt; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold"><o></o></H3><H3 style="MARGIN: auto 0in; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-size: 13.5pt; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold"><o></o></H3><H3 style="MARGIN: auto 0in; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></H3><H3 style="MARGIN: auto 0in; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">A letter from Capt. Gary Jarvis - August 2009<o></o></H3><P style="VERTICAL-ALIGN: top"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Thanks for checking out the SOS web site. I appreciate the fact that you care enough about your businesses to research for yourself what will be the best course of action to protect your investment in time, money and life's passion to become a professional fisherman. The whole time SOS has been involved together as individual Charter boat owners and Captains we have stayed true to the concept of truth and transparency. As we got together to try and formulate our individual ideas on a better course for the charter for hire industry to go in and bring it into a cohesive *plan* that would benefit all charter for hire fishermen, we knew that there would be resistance to our ideas on ways to make our plan even better. The SOS plan as it now is called, has continued to evolve as individuals like you have gotten involved with the politics of fishery management and helped formulate practical ways to improve the long term outlook for the Charter for hire industry.

We have, through the development of good ideas and hard work, gotten the Gulf Council to take a hard look at the unsuccessful status quo fish management practices to see if there was a better way to manage our fishery. The discussion about data collection, sector separation, catch shares and allocations has been the most proactive that we have seen in a quite some time. A new attitude on how to and how soon we can improve the fishery and the charter for-hire industry has given some of us o'l salts a glimmer of hope that our industry has a chance to benefit the next generation of men and women that want to work and make a living on the water.

Unfortunately, as one of the spokespersons for our plan, I have been the target of detrimental comments and accusations about my character , my professional abilities as a fisherman, and my associations with people and organizations, and even if I am the author of these agonizing one finger at a time e-mails and statements. The last accusation is the one that really hacks me the most, just to get this far in this letter has taken me about 25 minutes. 

As we began this plan just 2 years ago we understood that it would be hard, time consuming, frustrating and at times, over our heads when it came the politics and procedures of the NMFS, but we were so desperate as businessmen that we began anyway. During the early process when we were communicating back and forth about different ideas and plans I wrote a few e-mails to the few captains I know about my ideas concerning the demise of our businesses. You can see one of them*here*, I wrote them and made them public in Feb -March of 2007, that was about 8 months before we presented the SOS plan to the Ad Hoc Recreational Red Snapper AP panel in <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">New Orleans</st1lace></st1:City>. A short time after, I sent those e-mails to Capt David Krebs of Arial seafood who then forwarded it to Pam Baker of EDF. Pam and David had worked together to come up with a plan to stop the insane fishing derby that was negatively impacting the commercial fishing industry.

In late June almost 4 months after my e-mails began our discussions and before we had our plan on paper, Jeff Barger who works with Pam at EDF contacted me and wanted to meet and talk and learn more about the ideas presented in my letters and to see if there were any common issues that we could combine resources on. He stated that our ideas not only had conservation oriented plans but that it was the first time that anyone in the recreational sector came up with ideas to be accountable for what they harvest and desired sound scientific applications to accomplish it. It was through these discussions and follow-up meetings that involved several captains from <st1laceName w:st="on">Orange</st1laceName> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType>, <st1lace w:st="on"><st1:City w:st="on">Destin</st1:City>, <st1:country-region w:st="on">Panama</st1:country-region></st1lace> City and surrounding areas that gave rise to the *SOS plan*, a comprehensive plan to turn our ideas into a workable solution to the serious *problems *facing our industry. 

If you have followed fish politics and know the difficulties and procedural applications that any group or person has to go through, it is easy to see that we need any advice we can get to speed things up because of the impending issues with ACL and AM's. And in these economic times we are in, any delays that could be avoided by making mistakes from lack of knowledge of the NMFS process is critical due to our industry withering away on the vine due to fishing regulations and the economy affecting our industry.<o></o><P style="VERTICAL-ALIGN: top"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">In the fishery management process you will not have much success with the Gulf Council, NMFS or the environmental groups unless you have a sound conservation minded plan. Our plan is sound and with help from EDF we have stayed front and center with this council trying to resolve years of frustration to accomplish something that will benefit us. For this, those opposed to our plan have taken shots at me at a regular basis. I am now getting used to it but had to write this letter for those who desire to know the truth, these are the facts:<o></o>
<LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; COLOR: #001a39; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">EDF came to us to offer help in putting a together a plan that they could support; 
<o></o></LI><LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; COLOR: #001a39; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">We vetted them out and examined their track record. When it comes to helping fishermen make more money, fish more efficiently, and overall be more successful, their successes are well documented ? see for yourself, go to their web site ? *www.edf.org*;
<o></o></LI><LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; COLOR: #001a39; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">They gave us help only when we asked for it, they offered opinions, some we listened to other we did not;
<o></o></LI><LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; COLOR: #001a39; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">I have not received any paid salary or job compensation from EDF for my efforts, however, have squeezed some beers and a few meals out of Jeff for putting up with him;
<o></o></LI><LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; COLOR: #001a39; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">EDF has paid for travel expenses for some of us to go to <st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Washington</st1lace></st1:State> twice to meet with our elected representatives to help get our message across;
<o></o></LI><LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; COLOR: #001a39; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">I have not asked you or anyone else for money to go to all these other meetings. All other expenses have been on my dime as well as the other SOS spokespersons who pay their own way. It has and continues to be expensive, but for me it is part of my cost to do business and protect our future;
<o></o></LI><LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; COLOR: #001a39; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Iwill not ask any of you to give me money, only to come and participate and share the work load to protect your business and customers;
<o></o></LI><LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; COLOR: #001a39; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">I will continue to challenge all of you to get involved. It is time for you to fight your own fight. We ask for your support and will stand with you to protect our ability to be successful;
<o></o></LI><LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; COLOR: #001a39; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">I will ask, and hopefully receive, help from any organization that has the improved health and well being of the fishery stocks AND those of us who rely on the healthy fishery in their interest;
<o></o></LI><LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; COLOR: #001a39; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">It will be above board and transparent and I make no apology for recognizing my weakness in certain knowledge and the lack of resources to battle the NMFS to save our industry;
<o></o></LI><LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; COLOR: #001a39; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">And that includes getting any for help for travel to go back to <st1:City w:st="on">Washington</st1:City> <st1:State w:st="on">DC</st1:State> or <st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Tampa</st1lace></st1:City>, Port Aransas or wherever I need to go to talk to men and women like yourself to work to protect our livelihoods. <o></o></LI>
<P style="VERTICAL-ALIGN: top"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">In my life as a husband, father, Captain and boat owner, volunteer high school wrestling and soccer coach, even a t-ball coach, I have always tried to use any and all resources that would help me be the best I could be at all of these endeavors. I have always relied on people who can or have the abilities to teach me or help me do good things for those who have put trust in me. Be it my wife, my Sons, customers, friends, or athletes. For all who have had contact with me and have wanted me to help them or rely on me, I have always taken this approach. Of course every time I try to go it alone failure is not far behind and my life partner and wife Pam will attest to this statement of fact. And this is how and why not only I, but the other charter for hire Captains that you see on our supporter list have made no apology for the relationship we have with EDF and any other organization that has come to support us and encourage us to move forward. And provide us with skills, resources or recommendations in this effort to move in a positive direction. For us, it only makes good business sense.<o></o><P style="VERTICAL-ALIGN: top"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">I believe this should answer some of the accusations, more are sure to come, all up to now have been half truths at best most are out right lies. Whether it is jealousy, power plays, plain old fighting for as much as they can get or the lack of knowledge about the dilemma that we are in the things said about our efforts are far from the truth. In the future be careful what you hear and always talk to the person being accused. Please feel free to contact me directly - it is always best to check things out for yourself. And, as Paul Harvey always said, "And now you know the rest of the story.?

Capt. Gary Jarvis<o></o><DIV style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; mso-element: para-border-div; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .75pt"><P style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; mso-padding-alt: 0in 0in 1.0pt 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .75pt"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></DIV><H3 style="MARGIN: auto 0in; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">SUPPORTER LIST<o></o></H3><P style="VERTICAL-ALIGN: top"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Below are folks who have shown support for the SOS plan. <o></o><TABLE class=MsoNormalTable style="WIDTH: 346pt; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse; mso-padding-alt: 0in 0in 0in 0in" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=461 border=0><TBODY><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 0; mso-yfti-firstrow: yes"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; WIDTH: 35pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=47><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">PREFIX*<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FIRST NAME*<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">LAST NAME*<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">BOAT/AFFILIATION*<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">CITY*<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">STATE*<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 1"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Ronnie<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Black<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">shrimpcharter.com<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Bon Secour<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 2"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Tracy</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Redding</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">AAA Charters<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Bon Secour<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 25.5pt; mso-yfti-irow: 3"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Harry<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Saunders<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Wallace Seafood Trader, Inc<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Elberta<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 4"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Ray<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Holasz<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Foley<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Al<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 5"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">John<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Houser<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Blue Water Ships Store<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Foley<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.5pt; mso-yfti-irow: 6"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Tracy</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Kruse<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Foley Fish Company, Inc.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Foley<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.5pt; mso-yfti-irow: 7"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Bill<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Quinley<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Foley<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 25.5pt; mso-yfti-irow: 8"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Tom<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Ard<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Boll Weevil/Water Dog/Fairwater II<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 9"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Jason<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Bell</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Rookie2<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 10"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Jason<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Carr<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Aquastar<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 11"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Eugene</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Coley<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Amber Gene<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 12"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Fredrick<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Coley Sr.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Amber Gene<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 13"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Ben<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Fairey<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Necessity<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 14"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Troy</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Frady<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Distraction Charters<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 15"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">James<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Galloway</st1lace><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Good Times<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 16"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Chris<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Garner<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">High Cotton<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 17"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Mathew<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Henery<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Necessity<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 18"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Patrick<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Ivie<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Intruder<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 19"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Scott<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Jimmerson<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Wishbone<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 20"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Brad<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Johnson<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Triple C Charters<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 21"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">David<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Jones<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Gulf Winds 2<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 22"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Brad<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:country-region w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Jordan</st1lace></st1:country-region><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Big Adventure<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 23"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Bobby<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Kelly<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Fairwater II<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 24"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Alan<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Kruse<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Rookie<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 25"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Nicholas<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Leitermen<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Hot Spot<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 26"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Michael<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Lilly<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Finally<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 27"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Alex<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">McDuffie<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Sea Hunter<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 28"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Ricky<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">McDuffie<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Sea Hunter<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 29"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Alvin</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">McGriffin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Rec. Angler<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 30"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Lisa<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Melton<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">SanRoc Cay <st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Marina</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 31"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Brandy<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Mouton<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Rookie 1<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 32"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Thomas<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Myers<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Sea Hunter<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 33"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Kathleen<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Ouzts<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 34"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Thomas<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Price<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Dockside Charters<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 35"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Neal<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Ross Jr.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Sure Shot<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 36"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Micheal<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Salley<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Sure Shot<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 37"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Kathleen<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Scaffer<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Big Bang<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 38"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Hank<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Schell<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">High Cotton<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 39"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Colby<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Smith<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">High Cotton<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 40"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Kyle<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Smith<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Deck Hand<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 41"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Rhonda<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Smith<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Dock Worker<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 42"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Shane<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Toole<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Necessity<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 43"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Chris<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Trimble<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Dana J<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 44"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Jimmy<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Waller<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Big Adventure<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 45"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Alisa<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Watts</st1lace><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Undertaker Charters<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 46"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Luke<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Watts</st1lace><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Specialty Seafoods<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 47"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Porter<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Watts</st1lace><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">CSM Adventures<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 48"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Bryan</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Watts</st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> Jr.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Undertaker Charters<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 49"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Wade<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Williams<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Zeke's Boat Sales<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 50"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Seth<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Wilson</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Rip Tide Charters<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 51"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Greg<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Fletcher<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Wahoo<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Apalachicola</st1lace><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 52"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Gregg<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Corder<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Charter Boat Two C's II<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Clearwater</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 53"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Robert<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Abrams<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">One of a Kind<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 54"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Magnolia<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Alla<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Justin time<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 55"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; WIDTH: 35pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=47><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Lynn</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Allen<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Justin Time<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 56"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Peter<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Antosh Jr.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Special K<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 57"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Eric<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Arch<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Sun Rise<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 58"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Jesica<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Bagget<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin Fishermen's Co-op<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 59"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Tom<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Banokowitz<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Finest Kind<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 60"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Brad<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Biggers<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">free lance<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 61"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Kati<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Biggers<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin Fishermen's Co-op<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 62"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Kay<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Biggers<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin Fishermen's Co-op<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 63"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Ken<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Blackman<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Back Down 2<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 64"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Brady<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Bowman<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Perfect Shot<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 65"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Danny<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Brennan<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Gulf Breeze<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 66"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Tommy<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Browning<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Finest Kind<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 67"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">John<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Brumble<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destiny<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 68"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Joshua<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Calhoon<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Blue Runner 2<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 69"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Tommy<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Carter<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Blue Runner 2<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 70"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">John<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Catchfield<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destiny<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 71"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">J.R.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Chitwood<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">One of a Kind<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 72"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Cliff<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Cox<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Sweet Jody Fishing<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 73"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Jeff<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Culbert<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Top Gun<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 74"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Craig<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Davis</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Huntress<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 75"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Tony<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Davis</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Anastasia<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 76"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Justin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Full Draw<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 77"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Shane<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Dole<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">One of a Kind<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 78"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Eddie<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Eddie Griffen<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Phoenix</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 79"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Jeff<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Elder<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Bay</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> Charters<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 80"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Erica<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Eliason<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin Fishermen's Co-op<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 81"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Mike<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Eller<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Fishing Fool, Lady EM<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 82"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Niel<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Finkle<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Vixen, Shock an Yawl<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 83"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Adam<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Fletcher<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">One of a Kind<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 84"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">David<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Gates<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Indemand<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 85"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Casey<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Godwin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">One of a Kind<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 86"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Justin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Godwin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Justin time<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 87"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Isabel<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Graef<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Huntress<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 88"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Mike<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Graef<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Huntress<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 89"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Joe<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Griffen<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Free Lance<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 90"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Eddy<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Griffith</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Phoenix</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 91"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">David<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Gruble<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">One of a Kind<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 92"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">John<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Gruble<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">One of a Kind<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 93"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Jason<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Hallmark<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Motherload<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 94"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Steve<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Hausler<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">First Light<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 95"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Rick<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Hayles<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Seascape<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 96"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Robert<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Hill<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Twilight<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 97"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Carey<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">James<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">One of a Kind<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 98"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Gary</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Jarvis<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Back Down 2<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 99"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Mickel<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Jason<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Back Lash<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 100"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Tony<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Kavis<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Anastasia<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 101"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Bryan</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Kelly<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Justin time<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 102"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Dennis<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Kendrick<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Scamp<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 103"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Harold<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Loefter<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Un Reel<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 104"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Gregg<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Marler<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Gentle Winds<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 105"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Charlie<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Martin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Funatic<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 106"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Gregg<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Meyers<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Phoenix</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 107"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Kim<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Meyers<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Phoenix</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 108"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:country-region w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Chad</st1lace></st1:country-region><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Mott<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">free lance<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 109"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:country-region w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Kent</st1lace></st1:country-region><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Peterson<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Melanie Dawn<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 110"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Stan<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Phillips<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Sea Winder<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 111"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">James<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Qwinn<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Melanie Dawn<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 112"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Kirk<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Renolds<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">SS Enterprise<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 113"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Dustin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Roach<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destiny<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 114"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Dwann<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Roach<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin Princess<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 115"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Geof<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Robinson<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">One of a Kind<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 116"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Shaelyn<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Robinson<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">One of a Kind<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 117"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Scott<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Robson<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Phoenix</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 118"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Jake<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Sargent<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin Princess<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 119"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Frank<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Sediry<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Seascape<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 120"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Ed<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Shields<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Silverlinning<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 121"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Lindsey<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Staples<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin Fishermen's Co-op<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 122"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Mark<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Steelman<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Gulfwinds<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 123"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">K<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Summers<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">One of a Kind<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 124"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Bobby<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Taylor</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Mega Bite<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 125"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Eric<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Thrasher<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">DayBreak<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 126"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Katie<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Thrasher<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin Fishermen's Co-op<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 127"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Danny<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Timms<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Finest Kind<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 128"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Andy<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Vaughn<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Special K<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 129"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Donna<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Walker</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Bounty Hunter<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 130"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Mark<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Walker</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Bounty Hunter<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 131"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Tom<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Walker</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Sure Thing<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 132"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Hugh<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Williams<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Sea Winder<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 133"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Jon<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Wilson</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Outta Line<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 134"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">David<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Windes<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Seascape<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 135"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Kelly<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Windes<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Sun Rise<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 136"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Kylie<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Woods<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">One of a Kind<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 137"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Robert<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Woods<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">One of a Kind<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 138"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Jared<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Wright<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destiny<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 139"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Mike<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Parker<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Silver King<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 140"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Trey<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Windes<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Outta Line<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 141"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Chris<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">White<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">owner /Perfect Shot<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Destin<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 25.5pt; mso-yfti-irow: 142"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Brian<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Santos</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Jack m Up Charter Fishing<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Fort Walton Beach</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 25.5pt; mso-yfti-irow: 143"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Lyndon<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Clevenger<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Breakaway Charters<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Fort Walton Beach</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 144"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Sean<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Kelly<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Gulf Coast Charters, Inc.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Gulf Breeze<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 145"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Dave<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Sutton<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">On The Flats Promotions<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Homestead</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 146"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Mike<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Teegarden<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">The Reef Chief Charters<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Hudson</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 147"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Christopher<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Couvillon<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">No Alibi Charters<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:country-region w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Navarre</st1lace></st1:country-region><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 25.5pt; mso-yfti-irow: 148"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Jerry<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Anderson</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Anderson</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> <st1laceName w:st="on">Brothers</st1laceName> <st1laceName w:st="on">Deep</st1laceName> <st1laceType w:st="on">Sea</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> Fishing<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Panama City</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 149"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Chris<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Diehl<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Outta Line<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Panama City</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 150"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Derel<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Smeby<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Seminole Wind<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Panama City</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 151"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Russell<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Stewart<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Annie T<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Panama City</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 152"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Jerry<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Andrews<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Ocean Queen<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Panama City</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 153"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Billy<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Archer<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Seminole Wind<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Panama City</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 154"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Jerry<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Dunn<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Get Back<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Panama City</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 155"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Richard<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Helms Jr.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Scott<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Panama City</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 156"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Joseph<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Jansenius<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Knot Know<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Panama City</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 157"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Scott<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Lillerd<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Scott<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Panama City</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 158"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Chance<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Oliver<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Marsies Girl<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Panama City</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 159"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Ernie<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Russel<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Marsies Girl<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Panama City</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 160"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Gabriel<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Smeby<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Marlin Magic<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Panama City</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 161"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Mike<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Smeby<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Legend<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Panama City</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 162"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">T<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Starpley<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Seminole Wind<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Panama City</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 163"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Jeremy<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Vanderveen<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Transition<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Panama City</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 164"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Jim<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Page<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Transition<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Panama City</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 165"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Keith<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Page<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Transition<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Panama City</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 166"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">John<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Fetzer<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:country-region w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">France</st1lace></st1:country-region><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> J<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Pensacola</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 167"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Robert<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Benton</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Reel Fast Charters<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Steinhatchee<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 168"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">James<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Zurbrick<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Jolly Rogers II Charters<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Steinhatchee<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 25.5pt; mso-yfti-irow: 169"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">TJ<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Tate<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Gulf of Mexico Reef Fish Shareholders' <st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Alliance</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">FL<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 170"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Steve<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Tomeny<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Southerner<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Fourchon<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">LA<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 171"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Pappy<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Kenney<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Old Pro Charters<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Slidell</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">LA<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 172"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Robert<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Kenney<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Old Pro Charters<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Slidell</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">LA<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 173"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Scott<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Avinzino<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Balancing Act<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Venice</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">LA<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 174"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Hunter<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Calballero<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Tailwhipped 2<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Venice</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">LA<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 25.5pt; mso-yfti-irow: 175"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Joshua<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Howard<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Deep South</st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> Charters/Looney Tuna<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">LA<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 176"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Tim<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Holly<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Primetyme<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Biloxi</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">MS<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 177"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Barry<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Deshamp<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">9-Ball<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Long Beach</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">MS<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 178"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">James<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Smith<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Be-Slick<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Ocean Springs<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">MS<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 179"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Michael<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Jennings</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Freeport</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">TX<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 25.5pt; mso-yfti-irow: 180"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Marc<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Wilkerson<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Blue Streak Fishing Charters<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Freeport</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">TX<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 181"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Bill<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Cochrane<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Galveston</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">TX<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 182"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Bubba<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Cochrane<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Galveston</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">TX<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 183"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Eugene</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Hensley<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Galveston</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">TX<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 184"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Mike<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Segall<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Reel Threel Charters<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Galveston</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">TX<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 185"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Monte<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Thomas<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Galveston</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">TX<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 186"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Johnny<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Walker</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Galveston</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">TX<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 187"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Johnny<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Williams<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Galveston</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">TX<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 25.5pt; mso-yfti-irow: 188"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Charles<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Stetzel<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceType w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Gulf</st1laceType><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Coast</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> Offshore Adventures<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Houston</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">TX<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 189; mso-yfti-lastrow: yes"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Capt.<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Scott<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Hickman<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Circle H Outfitters<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">League City</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">TX<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for the update Mark.

Very disappointing to see some well-known boats on there as well a forum member or two. At least we know which boats not to support.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

I read through the whole thing, and I am still confused.

This VMS, I assume is Vessel Monitoring System? And that is a locating beacon thing that also makes you log in your current catch??

How is all that going to help NMFS when they are operating off data that is so wrong? A 2 year old could come up with more reliable data than what NMFS has right now!!

I say sue the crap out of NMFS. More likely to get them to do their job.

All the monitoring of boats in the world is no substitute for real data.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Yep, nice of them to list them all for us. I rarely go on charters, but when I do it will not be with one of them. Going to bookmark the website for future reference.


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

It will help by giving real time census count of catch / and throw back fish/mortality.

vms does two things IE: location for LEO/E-Log catch data is sent via the VMS.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *capt.eugene (9/28/2009)*It will help by giving real time census count of catch / and throw back fish/mortality.
> vms does two things IE: location for LEO/E-Log catch data is sent via the VMS.


VMS does help but sector separation will not. We've had this fight (Eugene and I) and I'm not going to rehash it.

SOS is bad for the rec sector.


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

The man ask I GAVE MY VIEW

YOU CAN KEEP YOUR HASH JOE Z DON'T BE COMBATIVE NOR WILL I.



THE REC SECTOR IS BAD FOR THE FOR-HIRE AS LONG AS GROWTH IS UNCHECKED


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

My read on that is that they want to shut down our (yours and my)Red Snapper (RS)season for a minimum of 2 years!!! They, the "for hire recreational fishermen" will get to fish for RS12 months out of the year (for a minimum of two years) so they can get a good count of the fishery. What crap!!! Not sure but I think if my Son wants to be a charter Capt that fishes for Red Snapper this plan also does away with those dreams. If your not in from the get-go or you don't catch enough RS your out.

I'm sure I'll get blasted for reading it wrong but I did read it all and that's what I see between the lines.


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

read it again seacapt that is not the case.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

I don't need VMS. I can tell you for sure that last trip I was on, there was 100% mortality of all the red snapper due to dolphin predation.

Some would say the dolphin were to blame.

Some would say I was to blame.

I say that if I were allowed to keep the snapper (which I miraculously catch even though they are endangered and even though I am targeting other fish), then there would be no fish to train dolphins to follow boats for an easy meal.

I say the NMFS is to blame for instituting a season limit with faulty data that led to the OVERPOPULATION (and you read it here, folks: overpopulation) of red snapper that will subsequently lead to the decline of other fish stocks.

I just got to say it one more time.......... OVERPOPULATION.......


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

and the only way your son could be a charter captain now is to by a moratorium permit it is a limited access NOW!

Not sos doings


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

Angus cow doctor 



I AGREE WITH YOUR LAST POST



KEEP THE FISH F _ _ _THE D_ _ _ DOLPHIN


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *capt.eugene (9/28/2009)*Angus cow doctor
> 
> I AGREE WITH YOUR LAST POST
> 
> KEEP THE FISH F _ _ _THE D_ _ _ DOLPHIN


I wonder what flipper taste like


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

VEAL


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Eugene

please refresh my memory. How much of the totalrecreational sector red snapper Total Allowable Catch (whatpercentage) do SOS plan supporters estimate that they should be allocated?

Mark W


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

i read that entire article and i didnt really understand what it said

is it saying to make recreational fisherman not fish for snapper for 2 years and let charter captains catch all of them and see how many are out there?


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

Mark 



I am not real sure.49/55% I'll have to read up wasn't up for sos debate Ill find out for sure.


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

> *kingling (9/28/2009)*i read that entire article and i didnt really understand what it said
> 
> 
> 
> is it saying to make recreational fisherman not fish for snapper for 2 years and let charter captains catch all of them and see how many are out there?




No it is saying. freeze nmfs numbers on all this for two years while all this gets hashed out both forhire and private rec

freeze numbers not fishing


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Kingling, 

Right now charter boats are lumped together with private boat owning anglers like me in what is calledthe "recreational sector" for red snapper fishing. Commercial anglers arein the "commercial sector". 

The Total Allowable Catch (TAC) for red snapper is set by the National Marine Fisheries Service in order to ensure a healthy red snapper population.The Total Allowable Catch (TAC) collectively for both the commercial and recreational sectors for 2009 was approximately 5.0 million lbs of red snapper.

The current percentage breakout is that commercial fisherman get 51% of the Gulf of Mexico total allowable catch (TAC) for red snapper and the recreational sector (including charter boats) get's 49 %. 

The 2009 recreational red snapper TAC (49% of the 5.0million lb total red snapper TAC) was*2.45 million lbs of red snapper .*Red snapperseason dates are set by the National Marine Fisheries Service based on federal estimates of how long it will takerecreational anglers to catch the 2.45 million poundsofred snapper. That is why our season is so short it doesn't take that long to catch 2.45 million pounds of red snapper.

Hopefully, Eugene will correct me ifI am wrong but my understanding is that the first step in the SOS plan is for charter boats to "secure their own sector allocation".This means charter boatswould seek to set up their own speratered snapper TAC allocation apartfrom the private boat owning angler and the commercial red snapper fisherman sectors.

Under the SOS plan, the proposed charter boat red snapper TAC allocationisreportedto bebased on "historical landings" of red snapper on charter boatsover past years.Under the SOS plan the charter fleet red snapper TACwouldcome fromthe current total recreational sector allocation of 49% (currentlycollectively allocatedto both charter boats and private boat owning anglers in what iscurrently known as the recreational sector.)

So to wrap it up asI understand it, under the SOS plan the private boat owning recreational anglerwould have a red snapper TAC allocation of approximately *1.4 million pounds per year based* onthe 2009 red snapper recreational TAC. (*2.45 million lbs of recreational red snapperTAC divided by 50%? eachcharter and private fleets).*

I personally believe the SOS planwould mean a shorter to nonexistent red snapper season than what we had in 2009for private boat owning recreational red snapper anglers. 

Mark W


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *capt.eugene (9/28/2009)*.
> 
> THE REC SECTOR IS BAD FOR THE FOR-HIRE AS LONG AS GROWTH IS UNCHECKED


Wow


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *P-cola_Native (9/28/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *capt.eugene (9/28/2009)*.
> ...


Iwould say WOW to except for the fact that is a core belief and central tothe SOS plan.

SOS supporting chartersare counting on touristson their boats. I listen toch 72 all the time and I hear nothing but charter chatter talking about a group from TN a group from Birmingham on their boats.

after all this is the "Save our Sector"plan.

Mark W


----------



## T.C. (Jan 17, 2008)

Why don't the charter boats fight to become part of the commercial sector, since they are in it for the money. The recreational fisherman can take the approximately 25% of the overall red snapper catch . I'm sure we will have a helluva fight to get a longer snapper season, but at least we will be fighting as true recreational fisherman. The commercial side already has more money to fight these battles , but the rec's have more votes. Sometimes votes do get counted if the right people find out about them.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *T.C. (9/28/2009)*Why don't the charter boats fight to become part of the commercial sector, since they are in it for the money. The recreational fisherman can take the approximately 25% of the overall red snapper catch . I'm sure we will have a helluva fight to get a longer snapper season, but at least we will be fighting as true recreational fisherman. The commercial side already has more money to fight these battles , but the rec's have more votes. Sometimes votes do get counted if the right people find out about them.


SoS planners don't want to go after the commercial red snapper TAC allocation.

SOS planners state theyonly desire to have theshare of the red snapper recreational sector TACthat historcial data regarding charter boat red snapper landings dictates. 

Mark W


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Well, HECK!

I only want my "historical landings" to be honored as well. I used to be able to catch quite a few snapper for several months of the year. Lets just go back to that "historical" precedent.

Gotta be better than the socialists taking away every single thing that is a free societal benefit other than the ones they control enough to give/sell to highest bidder.

This country is starting to resemble third world countries. It is a pay-to-play system bigtime. 

Just go to Jo Pattis and stare at those freshly caught red snapper and tell me it is fair. You can buy them, but you can't legally catch them. That is pretty messed up.....:hoppingmad


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl19_lblFullMessage>Kingling,
> 
> Right now charter boats are lumped together with private boat owning anglers like me in what is calledthe "recreational sector" for red snapper fishing. Commercial anglers arein the "commercial sector".
> 
> ...


thanks for explaing it to me

what i dont understand is why are the charter captains under recreational limits

how is it recreational if you are making money at it?

why dont they put the charter captains in with the comercial guys and make it 60-40

60 goes commercial[commercial guys and charter boats] and 40 to recreational


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

AC Doctor 



We all wish we could have the number of fish we used to catch.



Historical Numbers as in For-hire percentage compared to the Rec sector percentage.

Just percentage not number of fish.


----------



## 1bandit (Jul 17, 2009)

How is this for a plan?

The natural resources belong to the people of Alabama or in this case the state.

All the allotment of snapper is sold by the state through some sort of non reusable tags.

The free market will set the price and the tags can be sold as a commodity

The commercial guys will have to pass the cost on to their customers.

Charter captains can buy them and add the price to charters or make people buy their own.

The state makes money and when the tags are used up the quota is met.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *kingling (9/28/2009)*[
> 
> thanks for explaing it to me
> 
> ...


Because it is not Charter boats or captains that are keeping the fish. Recreational fishermen are the ones actually catching the fish and keeping the fish. A charter boat is simply a taxi for the recreational fisherman. By giving a charter boat a special allocation would be like creating a special road to road taxi drivers. Taxi drivers on the road do not own or get allocated a portion of the road that only they can use. They have to share it with the general public. Why, because they do not provide the road, only the way to travel on the road.

And the reason that they are going after a portion of the recreational catch instead of going after a portion of the commercial is because they know who it's easier to take from. The commercial fishermen have a large economic backing that is hard to tackle. Us recreational guys are easy push overs.

I say if they want to be different, let them go after a portion of the commercial sector. They are a business after all. The charter captains have for years benifited under the recreational sector. Now all of a sudden when the table has turned, they turn on us.

Not every charter captain is on board with this. And I would not patronize or support any person on that list if I were you. They will damage your right to catch your own fish.


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

Sounds good except for this one very little thing most people forget in this debate when ever it comes up.

[sup]IT IS A FEDERALLY CONTROLLED/MANAGED RESOURCE [/sup]


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

> *capt.eugene (9/28/2009)*THE REC SECTOR IS BAD FOR THE FOR-HIRE AS LONG AS GROWTH IS UNCHECKED


You have got to be kidding me? I know you drink the Kool-aid, but don't come on here and drop BS like that without expecting to get the BS Flag thrown. We all know and accept that this is nothing more than a power play. The Commercial Industry figured out a long time ago that if they seperate themselves from the Rec sector that they could control a large piece of the pie, 51% to be exact,and a select fewCharter Captains are trying to make that play now for the "For Hire Sector." We all know (including you)that NMFS does not collect reliable data, and yet they make broad sweeping punitive decisions based on completely flawed assumptions. If you choose to be ignorant then that is your problem, but don't expect those of us that know better to follow suit.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

> *markw4321 (9/28/2009)*
> 
> SoS planners don't want to go after the commercial red snapper TAC allocation.
> 
> Mark W


That's a case of stating the obvious. The fat kid never steals money from the Quarterback of the football team, he would get his ass kicked. He always picks on the guy who can't defend himself. Its a lot easier for you to take from the group that is the least organized and has the least amount of influence at the Federal and State level.Why don't you guys ever just say it like it is. I think everybody would at least respect you then, even if they don't agree with you.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *capt.eugene (9/28/2009)*Sounds good except for this one very little thing most people forget in this debate when ever it comes up.
> [sup]IT IS A FEDERALLY CONTROLLED/MANAGED RESOURCE [/sup]


That your *recreational customers* catch and keep. NOT YOU, NOT YOUR BOAT, NOT YOUR BUSINESS. The only difference between the person on your boat and me (the recreational person)is well, NOTHING. So why should your taxi driving business be given a special allocation of this federally managed resource when it is not you selling or having anything to do with the actual resource. You are in the business of shuttling paying customers topossibly catch thatresource. That's it. 

Road taxis drive on federally/county/city managed roads. So what's your point? They are not allocated special roads that only they can drive on so that they can provide a faster smoother ride to their paying customers. I am sure that if a taxi could advertise that they could drive around traffic on their special allocated roads, they would love it. But that's not the way it works now is it.


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

YOU HAVE IT FIGURED SPEARFISHER [BRENT IS IT] YOU TO TELUM PISCES



Tell me how it is good for us remind me there is 2 something something million YEA YEA

How does that help me we have tried to put a comprehensive package for all.

Keep picking exerts and you will never understand. Volunteer for your on program and then we'll talk.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *capt.eugene (9/28/2009)*YOU HAVE IT FIGURED SPEARFISHER [BRENT ISN'T] YOU TO TELUM PICSES
> 
> tell me how it is good for us remind me there is 2 somtin somtin million YEA YEA
> how does that help me we have tried to put a comprehensive package for all.
> Keep picking exerts and you will never understand. Volunteer for your on program and then we'll talk.


You are going to have to learn to speak/type english for us to understand you.:banghead

We all have been through this argument before. Now all we need is LB to jump in here and it will be a good ole time.


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

I am far from the worst on here for spelling is that the best our fine school system/military can do:boo:sleeping


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Wow, Eugene don't drink the whole bottle before you can pour everyone else a shot.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">I'm still trying to wrap my head around the fact that you just called your customers (the Recreational Sector) detrimental to your business? I must have missed that class in Business School. That must have been published in Obama?s latest volume of How to Remain Unemployed for Dummies!<o></o>


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

wats all da fuss bout.............i herd their isnt know snaperr left,d :doh


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

> *capt.eugene (9/28/2009)*I am far from the worst on here for spelling is that the best our fine school system/military can do:boo:sleeping


You have got to be kidding me...That's really bright...when you are losing an argument insult the Military. You must have broken out the vintage bottle of Boons Farm tonight.

For the Record...The Recreational Sector Supports our Men and Women of the Military:usaflag


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Sounds like the Charter Captains will be the only ones with the monitoring equipment and real time reporting on board. If the commercial captains and the recreational fishermen want to put the same monitoring equipment on board and give up real-time locations (read private sites) and real time catch numbers, so the Feds can shut the fishery down at a moments notice, then let's go for it. We (who frequent the Gulf on a regular basis) know there is a surplus of snapper out there (we can't catch much else), but there is no balance in this or the existing plan. The seaon schedule is hosed. NMFS needs to pony up the bucks to do the research themselves and perform better monitoring of the 51% Commercial sector, instead of hoping regular joes will self report and do the work for them.:doh


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

no fish for you!!!

and you 

and you 

and you

and you

but you 

here is some fish for you

:moon


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

Brent you sure judge allot for someone with the psalms on your signature.

Go sleep it off read the whole post tomorrow nothing i have said is false unless you take it out of context.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

> *capt.eugene (9/28/2009)*Brent you sure judge allot for someone with the psalms on your signature.
> Go sleep it off read the whole post tomorrow nothing i have said is false unless you take it out of context.


First of all, my name is not Brent...and second of all I'm not allowed to be Christian and disagree with you? That makes about as much sense as the SoS plan. If anybody from your side ever wanted to have a legitimate discussion about the issue then there are plenty of us that would be more than willing to have it, but you and yours have shown that you are 100% not willing. You are looking out for #1. I dont necessarily blame you for that, but that doesn't mean that I have to like it. I just call it like I see it.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

*WOW!*



Now if we could only drag in some of the NMFS people, this could get interesting... Anyone else ever notice how they don't give out their emails??? Or call you back when you want to voice your concerns?? I wonder.... 

What would happen if we were to find out where old Crabtree himself lives and picket his front yard for a few weeks? Let all the neighbors know how incompetant he is at his job? Let it get really personal in the same way as his decisions have had personal consequences to all the people in the fishing industry.

Just a thought, anyway. Doesn't seem as though rational communication is getting the job done here.....


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

First of all, my name is not Brent...and second of all I'm not allowed to be Christian and disagree with you? That makes about as much sense as the SoS plan. If anybody from your side ever wanted to have a legitimate discussion about the issue then there are plenty of us that would be more than willing to have it, but you and yours have shown that you are 100% not willing. You are looking out for #1. I dont necessarily blame you for that, but that doesn't mean that I have to like it. I just call it like I see it



You can disagree all you want don't call me a drunk I have not had a drink sense saturday night only had three then.

Not willing to what Talk I will talk all you want been doing it all day till you showed up started being judge joe brown.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *1bandit (9/28/2009)*How is this for a plan?
> 
> The natural resources belong to the people of Alabama or in this case the state.
> 
> ...


There is a move out there to go down that road and it terrifies me.

Just for arguement's sake, the following is why it scares me:

The commercial sector has all the money and buys all the tags. 

What do we (the rec sector) get to fish for? Nothing.

What does either side do when the Pew Foundation buys them all up and wont sell them to "protect the environment?" Nothing.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Just for clarification on what the actual sector allocations would be with the SOS plan in place, in reviewing old posts found the below. Looks like private boat owners would get 950,000 pounds of the red snapper allocation based on the FY 2009 red snapper TAC. 

http://www.fishthebridge.com/fishingforum/Topic273008-2-1.aspx?Highlight=sos+plan

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">"Under theSOS the TAC gets divied up three ways: 51% commerical, 30% for-hire and 19% private recreational. That's 2.5 million commercial, 1.5 million pounds for charter boats and 950,000 for the millions of recreational red snapper from <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:City w:st="on">Brownsville</st1:City>, <st1:State w:st="on">Texas</st1:State> to <st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">key West</st1lace></st1:City>.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Average weight of red snapper used in the federal math is like 4 pounds. At that weight, that's 237,500 fish. <o></o>

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">We have 20,000 licensed saltwater anglers in <st1laceName w:st="on">Escambia</st1laceName> <st1laceType w:st="on">County</st1laceType> alone and about 50 counties in <st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Florida</st1lace></st1:State> from here to the Keys. Thrown in <st1:State w:st="on">Ala</st1:State>, <st1:State w:st="on">Miss.</st1:State>, <st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">La.</st1lace></st1:State> and the Lone Star state and it's a less than one fish per licensed angler."

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Mark W<o></o>


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

Good morning MarkW



I believe Those are the Joe Z version of the calculations 

Attached is the white paper for sos Page 9 has the numbers you ask for.

We ask for 2000-2006 I believe it is more fare than the joez verison.



2000-2006

17,065,969 For-hire

13,088,673 Private



% private lbs. @ current TAC 

43% 1,053,500 



% [email protected] current Tac

57%1,396,500





http://www.orangebeachfishingforum.com/fishingforum/Attachment6595.aspx


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Oooooooooooh,

You're going ot get NMFS to go back to the old TAC?

Good luck with that.

Why not just keep the sectors together as they always have been and work together to get better data?


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Eugene

thanks for the clarification on the TAC allocation under SOS. 

Mark W


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *bluffman2 (9/28/2009)*wats all da fuss bout.............i herd their isnt know snaperr left,d :doh


hell im with bluffman.. apparently there are NO snapper left in our waters


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

Hell I'm all for the SOS plan aslong as they want to split the TAC 50/50, or maybe give the rec side 57% and they take our 43%...where do i sign up to fight for this cause capt eugene?


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

Howdy,

I went to a scoping meeting last week regarding ACLs (Annual Catch Limits) and AMs (Accountability Measures).

Joe Hendrix, the Councilman who was conducting the meeting, pointed out after I read my statement that the MSA mandated that they put into place the ACLs and AMs by 2010 or 2011. 

I pointed out to him that the MSA (Section 109-479) had mandated that the NMFS improve recreational data collection with a firm deadline of 8 months ago, <U>*yet NMFS still has not complied with this mandate*</U>. Until this mandate is fulfilled, there should be no movement towards ACLs or AMs with an artificial date of 2010 or 2011. 

*Congress knew that the current recreational data system was not able to provide the data necessary to use ACLs and AMs which is why they required a new data system one year prior to implementation of ACLs and AMs.* 

NMFS, however, is thumbing its nose at Congress and the rule of law in general by knowingly selecting NOT to comply with this Congressional mandate. In addition, its attempt to force the approval of ACLs and AMs without the mandated required data is illegal and contemptuous not only to Congress, but to the American People.

Looks like the NMFS is picking and choosing which parts of the Magnuson Stevens to comply with, and which parts they want to ignore - THEY need ACCOUNTABILITY MEASURES of their own before they force them on the American fishermen.

Seems to me that we have a BIG problem here; NMFS is refusing to comply with the law to collect better data, yet is citing the SAME law to enact a program that cannot possibly work without said data. Nuts.

I also talked with a couple of guys who were pushing for separation of the rec TAC and IFQ's for the for-hire sector (*SOS PLAN*). One guy was a highliner (Keith "Buddy" Guindon) who claimed he had 130,000 pounds worth of IFQ's on the commercial TAC and someone asked him how much he would take to sell it all - *he said he wouldn't take $3 million or even $10 million*. 

I asked him how much he paid for those IFQ's - the answer...*ZERO*. 

*The government gifted him a portion of a natural resource that we ALL own, but now it is in his "account".* *So now, of course, he and other guys like him are pushing to expand that concept into the recreational TAC.*

Doesn't sound quite right, does it? IT'S NOT. 

*The government has "gifted" these commercial IFQ holders a portion of OUR public natural resource. Now, this guy who "owns" 130,000 pounds of IFQs can sit at home on his butt and "lease" his IFQ shares for about $300,000 to $400,000/year. CAN YOU SAY WELFARE PROGRAM FOR SOMEONE WHO DOESN'T NEED IT?*

*Now, these same guys are pushing for sector separation for the same reasons- SELFISH GREED.*

Just say *NO!* to sector separation.

Tom


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

better yet...why don't we all get together and fight to have everything start back over from scratch? Commercial boys get 33%, Charter gets 33%, and Rec gets 33%?



The only problem is that alot of the charter boats commercial fish in the off season...what about you capt eugene? do you commercial snapper fish?


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

Heres a good idea....why don't we start another thread with this list and urge people to stay away from these captains and vessels?


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Mr. Hilton.

thank you for posting and providing insight to the inner workings of NMFSwith respectto compliance with the Magnuson Stevens Act (MSA). 

I take it from the tone of your email that NMFS is indeed moving toward accepting the SOS plan as proposed?

Mark W


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

> *The only problem is that alot of the charter boats commercial fish in the off season...what about you capt eugene? do you commercial snapper fish?*


*



No sir I do Not.





Thank you Mr.Hilton

I don't agree on some parts the main one is this.

I don't believe it is a totally natural resource if the fish need to have an artificial reef system to thrive. 

ALL the Fish I catch come from man made reefs.*


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

go figure the govt wanting to control fish....hell they cant even control cash for clunkers, stimlus money, welfare, you name it...the talking heads throw numbers out there like they know what they are talking about...they must use the same theory as the weather man...just guess ...give me my fish and leave me the hell alone!


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *capt.eugene (9/29/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *I don't believe it is a totally natural resource if the fish need to have an artificial reef system to thrive.
> ...


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

Hey Mark



Well I would have to go back to Quote by I have said it I am sure maybe not the same way but off of Alabama we depend on them you want to talk about covered up Man Howdy We have trouble Catching anything else off of Fort morgan.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Eugene 

I know you contribute to the red snapper population by placing your own reefs.Additionally, the State of Alabama has the finest artificial reef building program in the US if not the world.

Do you think it would be fairif Alabamaprivate citizens usingtheir own boats, were not allowed a season tokeep a limit of red snappercaught onthe artificial reefsthat the State of Alabama placedusing alabama taxpayer money?

MarkW


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

> *markw4321 (9/29/2009)*Eugene
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No Sir it would not be fair to deprive people of that right wish they stick with the public reefs however.

Like you said earlier wish My Reef cost was spent just for me and not the world.

But THATS THE WAY IT IS SUCKS DON'T IT. 












Loaded with ten spots/twenty coups










Splash










Looking good










Nice 270 SSI


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Eugene

quality fish there no doubt and I agree that it "sucks" in terms of what has happened to us here along the gulf coast and the red snapper fishery. 

It is a darktime tobe trying to feed a family from the proceeds ofa small red snapper charter business and for those private boat owning citizens that love to fish for, catch, and eat red snapper as well. 

Mark W


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *capt.eugene (9/29/2009)*
> No Sir it would not be fair to deprive people of that right wish they stick with the public reefs however.
> Like you said earlier wish My Reef cost was spent just for me and not the world.
> But THATS THE WAY IT IS SUCKS DON'T IT.


But here's the thing. You put the costs up front for your reef. The minute that you put it on the bottom of the gulf floor, it became public property for anyone to find and fish. So it is for the world if it is found. You can keep your numbers as private as you want. But if someone runs over it, they can fish it. SUCKS DON'T IT.


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

How many You built "Jon" Let Me Guess *none* I'LL beat. "Why should I" most likely is your answer.

I missed the main thing I HATE THIEVES GOOD RADARS MY A_ _ still a thieve.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

so when are we as recreation anglers going to start boycotting the captains/vessels on that list and start steering folks away from them and towards charter boats that fight along side of us instead of against us?


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

I don't get it why do you think we are against you.

Sector separation I guess. That will most likely happen anyway feds want that to make it easier for them.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *biggamefishr (9/29/2009)*so when are we as recreation anglers going to start boycotting the captains/vessels on that list and start steering folks away from them and towards charter boats that fight along side of us instead of against us?


Copy the list and pin it to the top of every fishing section with a subject something to the effect to stay away from these charter boats. Give the reasoning and let everyone see. This site gets enough traffic that it will get the job done.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Let me see if I am getting this right. 

I own a boat and trailer,which I pay TAXES on both year round. IBUY a fishing license to fish the water I live 2000ft from.

I abide by the RULES, and take only what is allowed, and when.

With this plan, I can getHalf aSnapper a day, for 2 months, then when the season closes for Rec Fisherman, I can go and get on any of these fine SOS Charter boats, and catch ARS all year round?


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

Big game fisher/telum pisces 



Go ahead you'll be bashing people you were giving Kudos the other day. see who the real back stabbers are!!!







And No rundover that is not the case that is rhetoric.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

call me uneducated on the topic but why the hell do they gota get invloved with OUR fishery.. set a daily bag limit n let that be it :banghead

its not like were having this problem with any other species like sheepshead, flouder, wahoo, etc

it seems everything has to do with a damn snapper


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *capt.eugene (9/29/2009)*
> 
> And No rundover that is not the case that is rhetoric.


I guess this part in redof the proposal is just a figment of my imagination.

<A name=GettingStarted>*<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><U>Getting started -</U>*</A>*<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><U> </U>*<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39">To begin, we want to develop a set of goals to guide our discussions and the development of this proposal such as:<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><UL type=disc><LI style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; COLOR: #001a39; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l2 level1 lfo2; tab-stops: list .5in" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Provide a reliable platform for the public to access and enjoy sport fishing. <o></o><LI style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; COLOR: #001a39; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l2 level1 lfo2; tab-stops: list .5in" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Improve service to customers with *year-around access* and the ability to custom-tailor trips. <o></o><LI style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; COLOR: #001a39; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l2 level1 lfo2; tab-stops: list .5in" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Build stability and equity in for-hire businesses. <o></o><LI style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; COLOR: #001a39; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l2 level1 lfo2; tab-stops: list .5in" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Achieve high accountability by counting all fish caught. <o></o><LI style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; COLOR: #001a39; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l2 level1 lfo2; tab-stops: list .5in" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Rebuild and maintain a viable for-hire fishery. <o></o><LI style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; COLOR: #001a39; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l2 level1 lfo2; tab-stops: list .5in" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Gain fair and equitable management. <o></o><LI style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; COLOR: #001a39; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l2 level1 lfo2; tab-stops: list .5in" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Increase industry control over management. <o></o></LI>[/list]


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *BigBrandon89 (9/29/2009)*call me uneducated on the topic


Ok. "your uneducated on the topic." Couldn't resist.

Mark W


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

> *capt.eugene (9/29/2009)*Big game fisher/telum pisces
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead you'll be bashing people you were giving Kudos the other day. see who the real back stabbers are!!!




who did I give kudos to the other day? lets take captain A for example...I like captain A, have for 10 years now. But if its his intentions to cut my throat so that he can get by...and i decide to fight against it....i'm a back stabber?



I say rec and charter split the Tac 50/50...what do you say eugene? you agree with a even split?


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

When the recs volunteer to be accountable they wont have a problem .



*DO YOU WORK 74 DAYS ALL YEAR WITH YOUR 1/2 MILLON/ TO A MILLION DOLLAR INVESTMENT that is just the boats

throw reefs in and fuel 30 to 60gall per hr dock rent and more*



Come on Jon get real!


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

> *Telum Pisces (9/29/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *capt.eugene (9/29/2009)*
> ...


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

> *biggamefishr (9/29/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *capt.eugene (9/29/2009)*Big game fisher/telum pisces
> ...






IT would be better than what we have.



*BUT NOT THE POINT TO ME*



*we need better data on both sides of this*[rec/for-hire]



not be s a: But it is our plan that has people talking not the private recs plan.



Make one with just that 50/50% and better data plans I will sign it too. Something has to change this trend of loseing fishing days not because of weather because of politics like these.

ALL HAVE TO BE ON THE SAME PAGE.



Hell I don't know what I am thinking people here fight over a flag.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *markw4321 (9/29/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *BigBrandon89 (9/29/2009)*call me uneducated on the topic
> ...


i knew somebody was gona do that


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *capt.eugene (9/29/2009)*How many You built "Jon" Let Me Guess *none* I'LL beat. "Why should I" most likely is your answer.
> I missed the main thing I HATE THIEVES GOOD RADARS MY A_ _ still a thieve.


Do you want to know how many I've built?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *capt.eugene (9/29/2009)*Big game fisher/telum pisces
> 
> Go ahead you'll be bashing people you were giving Kudos the other day. see who the real back stabbers are!!!
> 
> ...


I stood next to all the charter captains a few years ago in Panama City, Orange Beach, Destin, etc and fought WITH them. We were side by side and you likely where there too Eugene.

Now, they want their own piece of the pie and do not want to share with the rec sector (the very ones they said just a few short years ago were their lifeblood and key to survival because we are/were their customers) and we're the back stabbers?


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

> *JoeZ (9/29/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *capt.eugene (9/29/2009)*How many You built "Jon" Let Me Guess *none* I'LL beat. "Why should I" most likely is your answer.
> ...


 



Let me have it I know you have built them.



One hundred three Here.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

103, you're doing well sir. At least you're not like some charter guys who I see sitting on public spots. You at least work at bettering your business.

I've got about 50-60 private ones out there. 88 that we donated to the public and we've probably helped a few more than 1,000 go down as private reefs for others in the past few years.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *capt.eugene (9/29/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *JoeZ (9/29/2009)*
> ...


I have helped build and deploy two reefs before. I am glad that you are out there providing habitat. 

I am your typical recreational guy that only gets to fish mostly on weekends. I do it for fun and enjoyment. My M-F job is a meansfor meto support my enjoyment. I do not have the time or the money or the meansto be out there deploying reefs. If my work depended on it like your line of work does, you can bet I would be out there deploying reefs just like you. As it is, I dive/fish mostly public numbers. But the fact that you are out there deploying reefs does not change a single fact about the crap of a plan that you support.


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

Hate we derailed your post Markw.



I have also put out for-hire about 800 maybe more over five years.



Check this out OIL RIGS off of Louisiana 4000 x say 20,000 pounds apiece = 80,000,000 lb of fish



oilrig fish million pounds

4000x 10,000=40,000,000 Thats allot of fish


----------



## Captain Rog' (Apr 3, 2008)

I've got your back Joe, let them have it.







I do not support commercial snapper fishing.


----------



## 1bandit (Jul 17, 2009)

Why don't the charter captains and rec. (all the charter customers are recreational fisherman) band together

to end commercial fishing for snapper? There is only what, a couple hundred commercial boat catching 50% of the fish?

They may have a strong lobby but votes trump lobby money. If all the charter captains would educate their customers and ask 

them to call, write or email their representatives.And private boaters would do the same and raise awareness with fund raisers and tournaments. Red snapper could be declared a sports fish like red fish, largemouth bass, walleye ,trout etc...


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

ibandit 

Have been talking for 6 yr to my charters



Redfish are totally ban in federal waters even though they will die when pulled out of 80ft of water. :nonono



Even though catch and release is allowed there.


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

1bandit...that will not work due to the bigger charter boats for hire are some of the biggest commercial sector...so you see they want their 51% commercial catch and then 30% for hire catch.



i wonder how many of these charter boat for hire/ commercial fishing captains take their longtime customers for "all you can catch snapper" trips during closed snapper season? You see during their commercial harvesting months their boats are registered as commercial fishing so who ever comes aboard is a commercial fisherman...see what is happening here? Capt A who is a charter boat for hire during snapper season calls client B during off season and says pay me under the table and help me catch a couple thousand lbs of snapper and i will fill your cooler full of snapper fillets!!!!! You have to keep this our little secret. Capt A gets his charter price for the day and sells his catch to the market...sure he has to give up a couple of hundred pounds of fish but hey that is just an everyday expense.



You see what is happening the BIG BOYS are wanting it all! Little Captains like Capt Eugene just do not see it. Once they have all the TAC and power they will run Capt Eugene out...then he will coming running to us to help him out.



Capt Eugene if you are a small boat charter boat operator you better wake up now...if you are a BIG BOAT charter boat operator/commercial fisherman...well you know exactly what is going on.



Capt Eugene...please do not tell me in your next post this is not going on...i know it is going on...i know several Captains who are doing this and i have fished with several clients who have been on these trips.



Oh and their names are Capt A and B and clients A B C D E F and G.



So to conclude this post SOS is only a power grab by the BIG charter boat for hire captains and the commercial sector...to much money on the table for these captains to leave.



tight lines and great fishing adventures!


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

Capt. Wes Rozier fishIng Extraordinaire



Excuse Me for not announcing you properly did not realize the company .



After reading your web site I really can't believe you didn't call the law being published and all.





If what you are saying is happening I believe they are breaking the law.



seems to me it would be hard to pull off now days because of crew laws; I think/sure comms are limited to 4 crew

1 captain. If they have more than 5 people and snapper on the boat:doh



If you have witness this your as much a part of the problem as anybody.



CALL THE LAW:banghead





I have big boat no commercial permit.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

WhenI look at NMFS actions over the past few years in my mind it seems that NMFS really doesn't want tohavean accurate scientifically defendable mechanismin place to collect data on the number of red snapper caught by private boat owning recreational fisherman in the gulf of mexico. 

You hearthe negative arguments all the time "recreational fisherman can't show data", "no one knows how many recreational fisherman there are fishing for red snapper" "recreational fisherman are like locusts they are swarming all over and they destroy everything" etc. 

Isay BS.

If governement scientists can develop aspace station, governement scientists an develop an accurate method of derterming how man red snapper are caught byrecreational fisherman in the gulf of mexico.

for example - as it has been stated many times before, a federal red snapper stamp program could be developed. A stamp could then bepurchased byrecreational fishermanwho plan to catch and keep red snapper. The proceeds from that stamp could be used to develop a data collectionprogram that wouldestablish accurately through the use of statistical analysis the overallrecreational fishermanred snapper annual harvest in the gulf of mexico.

So why doesn't NMFS move out toward establishing a method to accurately collect data on the number of red snapper caught by private boat owning recreational fisherman in the gulf of mexico? 

Is it because NMFS finds it much easier to limit recreational fisherman than to support them?Less recreational fisherman on the water equals lessissues for NMFS to deal with, plus all the environmental groups that want the ocean to be a big aqaurium where you can look at fish but not touch are happy? what is thedriver here? 

To me theSoS plan fall rights into the NMFS way of doing business with private boat owning recreational fisherman,SoS woulddecrease the overallopportunity forprivate citizens to go out and harvest red snapper from their own boat. 

SoI can see why NMFS would move that way - it is a lot easier for them.

Mark W


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

> *Telum Pisces (9/29/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *capt.eugene (9/29/2009)*
> ...




Overlooked this one Jon



*Yes the 1/2 of a fish for TWO MONTHS Is rhetoric.*



The facts are we all want year round access:doh:doh:doh:letsdrinkless


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Capt. Wes,

I believe what you described is happening all the time. One thing I have not seen is that Capt. Jarvis is on both sides of the coin. He is both a charter captain and holds commercial liscense for red snapper as well as tuna (although tuna is not in this argument). Seems like a conflict of interest to me?


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

Good morn Mark



I agree on all but this I believe Once the numbers are in NMFS will have to eat crow and back off.



Artificial Reefs:*over twenty thousand since permits started in Al alone* add in just 5000lb per Reef 100,000,000 lb fish



Oil rigs:*Almost 4000*add just 5000 lb per Rig=20,000,000 lb fish 



That Is One hundred twenty million lb fish together 



RIGS & ARTIFICIAL REEFS ARE NOT COUNTED IN STOCK ASSESSMENT



I think Most forget the total allowable catch [tac] is measured in pounds [hence average weight for catch data}throw in the average number of fish caught,*without the numbers above * and we have flawed data.



People can Pick apart the sos all they want still does not change the facts about flawed data WE BROUGHT OUT A PROACTIVE PLAN. SOME DON'T LIKE. THAT IS LIFE THE PEOPLE OF THE SOS ARE NOT THE GREED EATEN PEOPLE some try to make use out to be.:banghead


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

> capt.eugene (9/30/2009)
> 
> Good morn Mark
> 
> ...










I think your numbers are all screwed up...let me help





20,000 reefs X 5000lbs per reef=100,000,000 lbs on those reef/an average of 2lbs per fish=50,000,000 fish or 100,000,000lbs on those reefs/an average of 10lbs per fish=10,000,000 fish



4000 Reefs X 5000lbs per reef=20,000,000 lbs on those reefs/an average of 2lbs per reef=10,000,000fish or 20,000,000 lbs on those reefs/an average of 10lbs per fish=2,000,000 fish



at 2lbs theres 60,000,000 fish

at 10lbs theres 12,000,000 fish


----------



## lbhuntley (Oct 6, 2007)

Capt Wes, if you know of someone using their commercial permits illegally report them. If you don't want to be identified I'm sure you can call anonymously. Who would jeopardize their commercial license or snapper shares? One snapper share (1 lb) is presently worth $20 and going up. A good investment. You need to review the IFQ program. One requirement: the commercial Capt must inform the law whenheisreturning from a tripsoFWC or thefedscan meet the boat. If a charter/commercial Capt has been stupid enough to defy the law he has already been fined, permits revoked and/or probably in jail. Wes, the waters are muddy enough. Someone withyour knowledge and reputation must provide positive, informed leadership in the discussion; not more "mud" in the water. Effective management will benefit everyone.The SOS plan is a goodeffort by charter toaccomplish this goal for their sector.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Eugene 

no doubt red snapper are all over the nothern gulf.Much better population now than in the 1980's in my opinion.

when will the snapper catch numbers be finalized?

It will be interesting to see what happens when catch numbers are finalized. With the catch numbers from this year, will NMFs shorten the season even more becausethe NMFS red snapper population countis based onestimates taken from natural reef and the fish caught during the year werebigger on average this year?

Will NMFS science expand their snapper population count to include artifical reefs?

Mark Wl


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *lbhuntley (9/30/2009)*The SOS plan is a goodeffort by charter toaccomplish this goal for their sector.


LB 

IknewI could count on you to show up here eventually. One problem the charterindustry doesn't have it's own sector or maybe you were speaking of the recreational sector as a whole?

either way you look at it- the SoS plan is a business plan that is designedright in the sweet spot of NMFS's bat. NMFSwants to count fish and SoS would allow that for those charters that can make it-the the rest ofus recreational fisherman of course are inconsequential and don't matter.

What about me LB i want to fish and keep snapper to?

I feel like as a veteran ofgulf war 1 and gulf war redux and after 21 years of military service I earned the right to catchthe fish I want to keep andeat it. Now the last sentence is just crazy talk, but what about me LB?

I want to fish on my own boatand catch and eat red snapperat least for6 months of the year with a minimum 4 fish limit. what can you do for me and the rest of the private boat owning rec fisherman who want to do the same?

Mark W


----------



## lbhuntley (Oct 6, 2007)

Markw, thank you for your sacrifices and serviceto our country. 

Mark,you hit on theproblem. All of the misinformation has recreational (non charter)believing they will be left out as management improves. That's certainly no ones agenda that I'm awareof. The concepts of IFQ and SoS are simply efforts to better manage our resources. Recreational would get their fair share based on historical catches. In fact, I believe recreational would receive more than their fair share and that's ok with me, but compromise isessential. If recreational (non charter) managed their own quota the season could be year round andbag limitscould be increased as management improves, the fishbecome sustainable and stocks increase. No one is trying to take anything from anyone. Our collective interest must be to improve management, responsibly increase the TAC, and everyone benefits. We are on the same side.


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

Right -on lb 



Nobody will be left-out :usaflag


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

lbhuntley...do you think the captain is going to tell the FWC officer his crew is really a charter...lmao.



lbhuntley you keep catching your well earned red snapper and selling them. eventually the BIG BOYS will take yours away too...you have no power and no financial backing. You are their little puppet right now and when they have the control you will be out.



When it happens do not coming running to the recreational sector for help. You have cut your ties with us.



As far as my statement you either believe it or not. The only muddy waters are the ones you seem to want to swim...soon very soon they will clear and you will be the one who is crying for help.



tight lines and great fishing adventures!


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey quite fighting among ourselfs,

Join forces and fight the common adversary- Commercial Fishing - if the Commercial limit is cut in half of what it currently has, what will happen?...The price of wholesaleRS will rise (supply and demand)so that theprofit can be maintained by the Commercial Fishing Sector/Wholesalers. If their overall profit is maintained by the market then they should be able to maintain their lifestyle with less work. 

Yes I know that this very, very over simplified. But if the Charter/Rec fishers do not come to an accord then the Commercial Sector will eat us both and RS will just be the first fish on the table. JMHO


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

Currently against the SOS....Charters are simply taking REC fishers to the fish....Why should one kind of rec fisher have their own sector/rules that are different from the rest of us Rec fishers?


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

> *BBob (9/30/2009)*Currently against the SOS....*Charters are simply taking REC fishers to the fish.*...Why should one kind of rec fisher have their own sector/rules that are different from the rest of us Rec fishers?




I was not going to post again But this got me "Simply" 



Here are some rules you don't have to worry about C.F.R [Code of Federal Regulation]cost up to 10k yr 

Captains License,drug program,CPR/first aid card, 12k for insurance,



"Jon" Taxi; charter in ALABAMA must be the only cab service to provide the destination literally [artificial reefs]



NOT SO SIMPLE Allot of work:hotsun


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *capt.eugene (9/30/2009)*
> I was not going to post again But this got me "Simply"
> 
> Here are some rules you don't have to worry about C.F.R [Code of Federal Regulation]cost up to 10k yr
> ...


Those regulations are to regulate your taxi business. Just like any other regulations on a business. They are not a result of you fishing for snapper. They are not a result of you fishing for any species for that matter. You operate a business that takes people in a confined space for a period of time. These people pay you to do so. So you must follow certain regulations to bring people aboard your boat. I bet the the dolphin cruise boats require the same regulations. Let me guess how much snapper they catch while doing dolphin cruises. So the fact that you have to adhere to those regulations has nothing to do with the fact that you take people to fish. It has to do with the fact that you take people on your boat, period.

And you are not required to provide the end destination. Is it in your best interest? Sure is. Because there would be no way for your business to survive on public numbers alone. Plus, it is frowned apon by some people for a charter to fish public numbers. Me personally, I don't have a problem with charter boats trying to fish a public number. But you are not going to keep customers with the amount and type of fish that you pull from a public number. So that is a business practice/investment that you choose to do to keep your business going. And good for you for doing so. It helps the population.


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

Thank for the the enlightenment Jon.:doh:doh:doh



Just saying NOT AS SIMPLE AS IT SOUNDS.:doh:banghead:looser



JUST SEVENTY YEARS AGO THERE WERE NO PUBLIC REEFS HERE IN AL. ALL MANMADE, VERY FEW THAT WERE NATURAL AND MOST THE PUBLIC SPOTS WERE PUT THERE BY CHARTER BOATS WITH HELP FROM STATE:doh


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

> *capt.eugene (9/30/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *BBob (9/30/2009)*Currently against the SOS....*Charters are simply taking REC fishers to the fish.*...Why should one kind of rec fisher have their own sector/rules that are different from the rest of us Rec fishers?
> ...


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *capt.eugene (10/1/2009)*Thank for the the enlightenment Jon.:doh:doh:doh
> 
> Just saying NOT AS SIMPLE AS IT SOUNDS.:doh:banghead:looser
> 
> JUST SEVENTY YEARS AGO THERE WERE NO PUBLIC REEFS HERE IN AL. ALL MANMADE, VERY FEW THAT WERE NATURAL AND MOST THE PUBLIC SPOTS WERE PUT THERE BY CHARTER BOATS WITH HELP FROM STATE:doh


Owning a business is never simple or easy. And I wish that there were not as many dumb regulations that businesses had to follow or jump through so many hoops.It is getting rediculous with the amount of crap that small businesses have to put up with.


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

BBoB as allies we have seen explosive growth in the rec sector with massive amounts of change in regs. with these changes/growth I have watched all this as recs. bash commercial (witch is a losing battle[sup]fyi[/sup]) 

Hardly anybody will do anything but talk when someone comes up with a plan they wont get on board to change the little things in plan they don't like they gust bash and bash till nobody cares anymore.

Which puts us here and now With more regs (than Carter has Farter Starters)with more on the way but the one that scares me most is the BIG SHUTDOWN it is coming unless something changes fast.


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

> *capt.eugene (10/1/2009)*BBoB as allies we have seen explosive growth in the rec sector with massive amounts of change in regs. with these changes/growth I have watched all this as recs. bash commercial (witch is a losing battle[sup]fyi[/sup])
> Hardly anybody will do anything but talk when someone comes up with a plan they wont get on board to change the little things in plan they don't like they gust bash and bash till nobody cares anymore.
> Which puts us here and now With more regs (than Carter has Farter Starters)with more on the way but the one that scares me most is the BIG SHUTDOWN it is coming unless something changes fast.


On this we agree. .... Also, To win the war youmust win the minds of the people.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Or vote out enough of these lying politicians to make the rest of them nervous. That way they will ACTUALLY listen to what their constituents have to say.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><SPAN style="COLOR: #333399">LB Huntley,<P class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><SPAN style="COLOR: #333399"><P class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><SPAN style="COLOR: #333399">Based on Public Trust Doctrine, NMFS allocates recreational and commercial fishing activity under the law (Magnuson Act). Under Public Trust if you have a license and a permit, you can fish as allowed under the NMFS regulation. Currently anybody can participate in the fishery.Those fish are held in the public trust, and the NMFS merely manages the Total Allowable Catch or TAC. Not so under recent IFQ proposals from NMFS, which would set up an auction system so percentage and poundage levels could be purchased by private concerns (corporate). In essence corporations could be gifted with public resources while they laugh all the way to the bank. <P class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><SPAN style="COLOR: #333399"><P class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><SPAN style="COLOR: #333399">Additionally, with IFQ'senviro groups couldpurchase IFQ's or ITQ allotments and then simply not use them, so as to "save the fish." <P class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><SPAN style="COLOR: #333399"><P class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><SPAN style="COLOR: #333399">Personally I view SoS as another step toward selling out public resources to private entities. Privatizing the oceans for economic reasons is a very dangerous concept. <P class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><SPAN style="COLOR: #333399"><P class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><SPAN style="COLOR: #333399">It appears you have a well developed case of tunnel-vision to sooth your conscience.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><SPAN style="COLOR: #333399"><P class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><SPAN style="COLOR: #333399">Cheers, <o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><SPAN style="COLOR: #333399"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><SPAN style="COLOR: #333399">Mark W <o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><SPAN style="COLOR: #5555dd"><SPAN style="COLOR: #1f5080"><o></o>


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

you know i wasnt going to chime in on this because i dont bottom fish very often and well dont care for the taste of RS so i leave them alone. However anyone who thinks the charter boats in Destin that hold commercial liscences for reef fish(most have them) follow the rules and only harvest with paying customers on board between june and september is an IDIOT. walk down the dock and look for yourself how many comercial boats send the crew home with big bags of fish for the crew? I remeber comercial fishing up on the east coast rule one keep thecost down rule 2 the more ya kill the more boxes go to the market the more you get paid. I understand that this is a very delicate matter down here but if we are all going to band togther mabe a good way to start would be to tell the truth and stop protecting these people.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl21_lblFullMessage>Billin

Thanks for providing your insight.

Even though there a lot of people on the forum that like to fishbut"dont bottom fish very often and don't care for the taste of red snapper", I recommend if you are interested in recreational salt water fishing atall, that you should make inputs to the politcial process to ensureyour desires are known.

Because,once they are done with red snapper, - trigger, vermillion, grouper and for the non - bottom fisherman- pelagics will be next.

The near shore / in-shore recreational fisherman should also be concerned.Once I amtoldI can't keep fish to eat offshore anymore guess what -me and thousands of other die hard recreational fishermanwill be buying a bay boat and fishingin-shore.

Mark W


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

Billin



Sir With all dew respect 



From june1 threw aug 14[sup]TH[/sup]is snapper season.





If you saw illegal actions you should have called the LAW



Who is protecting who.


----------



## bob II (Dec 26, 2008)

I liked the info on the cost of uscg license, cpr, drug testing, and insurance. I must have gotten one hell of a deal as I just renewed my USCG license, 6th issue, and I paid $95.00 to the USCG to renew, $80.00 for my USCG physical, both of these I pay once every 5 years, I now have a TWIC card which cost me $140.00 every 5 years so lets do the math, 95+80+140=315divided by 5= a whopping $63.00 per year, I pay $45.00 a year to be in a random drug program, and the cpr coarse every year is $20.00 thru the red cross. Somehow, someone is getting screwed big time paying 10k per year for uscg lic, cpr, drug program. A side note, the old OBFA used to have an industry day every year where a drug testing program was offered pretty cheap, offered a free cpr coarse, had fire fighting training, and always had several USCG personnel from Mobile there to provide updated info.

Now to the real news and real info on the council/nmfs process and the sos plan.

1st look at the facts, (real world), the updated sedar stockk assessment is currently being worked on and will not be available for council consideration until feb 2010. One new study presented and being seriously considered is one bySandra Diamond. Her study shows that the discard mortality of red snapper released in waters from 120 feet and deeper is 70% or more. In all past stock assessments the discard mortality has been calculated at 20% or less. The new study indicates the discard mortality is 3 to 4 times more than ever thought, MEANING, more mortality than previously considered.


Next, apparently the update has some good news but probably not enough to make any difference in gaining more TAC, MEANING, status quo or fewer fish in the near future.

Next, the harvest for June, according to MRFSS not including Texas or headboats was 1.6 million pounds in 30 days. This is almost 2/3rds of the rec quota. Just conservatively assume that the harvest for july and 14 days in aug is the same as the 30 days in june, you now have 3.2 million pounds without Texas and headboats, which is 700,000 pounds more than the rec quota, MEANING, the possibility of no rec red snapper season is pretty high.

Next, you read and hear about all the captains and charterboats supporting the sos plan. Look at the web site and the post here and you count 85 captains, some are deckhands on the same vessel with the regular captain, MEANING, less than 85 charterboats signed on. You see even fewer boats listed than 85 although you will see several names on one boat. You also see two names from OB, Luke Watts, around a year old and Porter Watss, 3 or 4 years old and apparently both own or work for seafood companies. Pretty good being able to work for and own businesses at such a young age.Fact is there are over 1100 federally permitted reef fish for-hire boats in the Gulf, you have to assume there are at least the same number of captains operating each vessel so the 85 supporters are a long way from representing the whole. In reality there is not much real support for the sos plan, only loud supporters, and apparently one spending lots of money of the uscg process.

The sos plan started out proposing a vms on every vessel, they have now backed off that concept after seeing the real support for the GOMARS idea of using any device to report rather than having to all be required to use one. Their Ole fish rep stated at the for-hire workgroup meeting in New Orleans that they now supported the use of various devices for reporting. The primary difference between sos and GOMARS is sector separation and GOMARS proposes reporting processes for all recreational anglers. FACT, a vms does not equal accountability, does not list fish caught, discarded, or number of anglers fishing. That info has to be keyed into any device. FACT, any logbook reporting system is a census, MEANING, 100% participation to be accurate. If you only get 75% participation then you have to estimate what the other 25% did, placing the data in the same situation we are now, estimating havest, estimating effort.

Now for the questions. My family has been in this business 44 years. How many rs do I get? When I land them, who will count them and who will collect my share coupons? Will a collector be at every dock on every day across the Gulf to gather this info? Will the share coupons be counted by weight or numbers of fish? If numbers of fish how will the weight be calculated for the stock assessments and to ensure the quota is not over run? Will a headboat receive the same % of share as a 6 pack, a 4 person guide boat, an overload charterboat? Will commercial quota be able to be used on a charterboat and will a charterboat quota be able to be sold in the commercial fishery? What happens to the commercial market place when the commercial quota is leased to a charter and the rs is removed from the commercial market place? History says when the commercial market is lost it never comes back, ie red fish, Spanish mackerel, amberjack, etc.

There is much real knowledge among fishermen of how well artificial reefs work to build habitat and enhance the resource, but, the REAL world of the NMFS scientists says they only serve as fads, making fish easier to find and to catch. Little if any of the Art reef info is used in the computer world of stock assessments so don't hope for the nmfs to agree with the impact of reefs. To that point, ask Dr. James Cowin at LSU, a highly respected and qualified fishery biologist and researcher. He once lived and worked out of DI and first hand saw the bama reef system. He argues they only attract fish and are of no use for the assessement other than to increase harvest.

Bottom line question, and you all have seen this before, are you willing to support a catch share plan and not know any of the answers to the above questions and better yet even if you are provided an answer from DR. Crabtree, can you depend on his answer being etched in stone during the regulatory process? If so throw your dice and jump on the sos plan. 

Personally, I want answers, then if the plan makes sense I want assurance, pretty much etched in stone, that the plan I like gets implemented as I like it.

If we, all fishermen, pri/rec, for-hire, commercial, boaters, oil and gas sector, swimmers, pretty much all ocean users do not stop beating each other up and stand together as one, you can pretty much be assured, we will all lose. 

Final point, look at the funding organization for the sos plan.....ENVIRONMENTAL DEFENSE FUND.....E....D....F!!!! They pay for travel, food, hotels, hold private, by invitiation only, meetings at someone's house where they work to convince people to support the sos plan. They have traveled the Gulf coast and have 85 captains supporting their plan, and a couple of very young children. Look at commercial IFQ plans (catch shares) and see what they really do and the REAL reason for implementing IFQs. REDUCE FLEET CAPACITY, REDUCE THE NUMBER OF ANGLERS ON THE WATER, PLACE THE FISH IN THE HANDS OF A SELECT FEW. Check it out.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

CAPTZales

thank you for logging in and sharing your knowledge with the forum members.

Mark W


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *markw4321 (10/1/2009)*CAPTZales
> 
> thank you for logging in and sharing your knowledge with the forum members.
> 
> Mark W


+1, thanks for that thorough bit of information.


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

> *markw4321 (10/1/2009)*CAPTZales
> 
> thank you for logging in and sharing your knowledge with the forum members.
> 
> Mark W


+ 2....Again thank you Captain.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

it is clearly apparent that you know what the heck you are talking about thanks for the info!:bowdown


----------



## 1bandit (Jul 17, 2009)

Great information, thanks Captain


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

> *bob II (10/1/2009)*I liked the info on the cost of uscg license, cpr, drug testing, and insurance. I must have gotten one hell of a deal as I just renewed my USCG license, 6th issue, and I paid $95.00 to the USCG to renew, $80.00 for my USCG physical, both of these I pay once every 5 years, I now have a TWIC card which cost me $140.00 every 5 years so lets do the math, 95+80+140=315divided by 5= a whopping $63.00 per year, I pay $45.00 a year to be in a random drug program, and the cpr coarse every year is $20.00 thru the red cross. Somehow, someone is getting screwed big time paying 10k per year for uscg lic, cpr, drug program. A side note, the old OBFA used to have an industry day every year where a drug testing program was offered pretty cheap, offered a free cpr coarse, had fire fighting training, and always had several USCG personnel from Mobile there to provide updated info.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




First paragraph are you a sixpack if so there is your answer if not I need to look around some more.



On the embolden (the part in bold print at the bottom of his post) I agree with you. 



Last part:EDF never paid for my trips a friend Did help me out E.D.F was not it.



The rest of Mr, Zales post you figure out on your on time.


----------



## bob II (Dec 26, 2008)

As matter of fact I own both a 6 pack and a uscg coi vessel that carries up to 22 passengers. SO if you add the $350.00 USCG inspection fee per year my yearly expenseis now close to $415.00 per year and lets not forget the fcc safety cert which is another $350 every5 years so there is another $70 so now I am up to $485, say $500 per year. Now when you add drydocking and other maintenance someone could spend 10k each year but I would argue most of that is done by anyone who properly maintains their vessel not just a uscg coi and not just one carrying passengers for hire. Whilemost any vessel built in the U.S. canbe certified by the USCG and certainly a shrimp boat can be, I know of no one spending close to 10k each year to maintain USCG certification, it is certainly far from an average cost over the fleet. I might also add that due to my involvement nationally that I also doubt the avearge cost of maintaining any USCG certification of licenses and/orCOIs is any where close to 10k per year.

I also did not mention any namesof people who ED pays expenses for, if they haven't paid yours either directly or indirectly, you havemissed out.


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

Good morning Mr.Zales



I guess I missed out I am not here for the perks.



Still not simple to be in the for-hire is it. Which was the point of that post.



AND I think you know sector separation is on the councils agenda: And why your Gomar plans are to leave that part out. Its on the way no matter what. The rest of your plan is identical to the SOS plan.



THANK YOU 



CAPT. EUGENE


----------



## bob II (Dec 26, 2008)

yes sector separation is on the agenda for discussion along with discussion about alternatives to the recreational red snapper season. In all of this discussion some seem to be missing the reality of the harvest of red snapper this past summer and the impact it may have on the future of the rec rs season. Clearly, according to the mrfss, which by the way is what we are stuck with as data colection in the rec sector for most likely the next 5 years, says there were 1.6 million lbs of red snapper harvested in the 30 days of June alone. Does not include tx or headboat landings so that figure will be some higher. The data for the next 45 days of July and 14 days in aug is not available yet but common sense and knowledge of those days indicates at least another 1.6 million lbs with Tx and headboats so we are facing at least 3.2 million lbs, 700,000 over the 2.49 we are allocated. Now, since regardless of all the efforts by many of us includding the sos group and ED, any new logbook system is at least a couple to 3 years from being implemented and add another 2 to 3 before any data from such data system will be used and what do you have? Status quo management for the next 5 years.

Now you can split the for-hire from pri/rec split the shore from the rest and you still have the same data system for all. Since logbooks only work well as a census, 100% participation and state licesned vessels that fish on the fed regulated fish of rs will not be required to fill out logbooks, you then are back to estimations. I have worked as long as anyone in this or any other recreational fishery to change the data system and have devoted over 20 years to the effort and unfortunately, the reality is the process is extremely slow to change. When the final result of a logbook with only maybe 75% participation is in and the other 25% is estimated, tell me where that estimation produces any better data than where we are? Hopefully there will be compliance and hopefully there will be better estimations, but ask all you captain firends in the for-hire business, not a few or just the ones you know, all of them, and see how many will fill out a logbook and do so accurately. I am afraid you may find answers you don't like. Not being negative, just providing real honest opinions from many years of experience.

The only real fix is to amend the current laws regarding overfishing as until the overfishing requirements are relaxed, we are in serious trouble. After all, who really believes that in a fishery where 5 to 9 million pounds of red snapper are removed from the resource each year for the past several but the fishery continues to increase in biomass, where is the problem? Not for-hire, not commercial, not pri/rec, it is the management. Play with all the rest all you want but until the management process is fixed we will never see the light of day. Period.


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

> *bob II (10/2/2009)*yes sector separation is on the agenda for discussion along with discussion about alternatives to the recreational red snapper season. In all of this discussion some seem to be missing the reality of the harvest of red snapper this past summer and the impact it may have on the future of the rec rs season.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bob II (Dec 26, 2008)

<DIV id=post_message_2328976>The below is from the Glouchester Times and was sent to me by Bob Jones, executive director of the Southeastern Fisheries Assocation. For all those who question the goal and purpose of ED and other enviro groups, pay close attention to this. SFA is a commercial assn and Bob is extremely smart. He also is of the same opinion as many of us in that if we all don't stand together as one and get legislation changed, we are done, period.


*Fish panel 'public' talks not for public*
*By Richard Gaines*
Staff Writer
October 02, 2009 05:44 am

With experts being flown in from other regions, the New England Fishery Management Council is holding a two-day workshop on catch shares, the bitterly debated method of privatizing fish stocks and granting harvesting rights, later this month at the venerable and pricey Mount Washington Resort in Bretton Woods, N.H.
The sponsorship by the council, an arm of the federal government, makes the event public. But while the workshop is thus open to all, the public has not been invited.
"The meeting is not intended for the public," according to an e-mail from the council in response to questions from a fishing industry member, "but there will be minimal space available for (public) observance of the meeting.
"We will have only 30 free seats available each day. The agenda will include a public comment period, but that, too, will be limited." 
The workshop dates are set for Oct. 20 and 21, weeks after the council made modifications in the details of a catch share system it had approved in June for the groundfishery.
The choice of the resort, built early in the last century at the side of Mount Washington, the region's highest point, puts its far from the fishing ports along the coast at sea level, 2.5 hours from Portland, Maine, 3.5 hours from Gloucester and 5.5 hours from Point Judith, R.I.
"The purpose of the workshop is to share information and concerns about the use of catch shares ... and our target audience are our council members and staff (as well as others affiliated with the council)," council officials said in an e-mail. 
Patricia Fiorello, spokeswoman for the council, said the workshop was organized not primarily for the edification of the public or the industry, but to help the council ? the federal legislative body for the New England fisheries ? gain a clearer understanding of catch shares.
She said about 55 people have confirmed their plans to attend. 
But one invitee, Vito Giacalone, the Gloucester entrepreneur and industry innovator for the Northeast Seafood Coalition, said the workshop seemed to be badly timed ? falling after two years of debate leading to the creation of a catch share program for the groundfishery.
"Fire, ready, aim," he said.
The Seafood Coalition has organized 13 sectors that will work off catch shares.
The catch share debate partly centers on claims that aligning ownership with conservation aims will help preserve the stocks and provide a profit motive for the limited access to the privileged few granted catch share rights.
The other side of the debate is the concentration of equity, its emigration, consolidation and the disruption of cultures that reflect the dependence on locally owned fishing interests.
The scheduling of the event also puts it between two grassroots efforts by elements of the fishing industry to connect with its overseers. 
A number of scallopers have obtained a meeting in Silver Spring, Md., with James Balsiger, the acting head of the National Fisheries Management Service on Oct. 14, while, on Oct. 30, contingents of groundfishermen from as far away as New Jersey are planning a mass protest at the regional headquarters in Gloucester of the National Marine Fisheries Service.
Both protests are in reaction to catch share programs that are in the process of implementation.
At Bretton Woods, the featured guest speaker is Monica Medina, a private contractor who is being paid more than $100,000 a year to direct a "Catch Share Task Force." Medina's group is expected to report to Jane Lubchenco, who heads NMFS' parent, the National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration, on months of interviews about opportunities to convert traditional fisheries into catch shares.
Medina was chief counsel for NOAA in the Clinton administration, before moving to the Pew Environment Group during President George W. Bush's terms. She was on the search committee that proposed Lubchenco, an alpha academic scientist and stalwart of both Pew and the Environmental Defense Fund before her nomination to head NOAA.
A controversial subject which has come to dominate federal fishery policy and politics, catch shares are lauded as a near panacea for the economic and ecological problems facing the nation's fisheries by many environmental groups, notably the Environmental Defense Fund and Pew.
They were debated and assembled as a new economic and conservation system for the groundfishery of New England over the past two years. The pivotal meeting was in June in Portland, where the council approved the conversion of the fishery into sectors or harvesting cooperatives that will be granted catch shares; those fishing boats that eschewed the sectors will fish in a common pool under the same effort control system ? days at sea, closed areas and daily catch limits ? in place now. 
The Environmental Defense Fund is indirectly involved in the sponsorship of the event. 
The event is expected to cost between $20,000 and $25,000, split between the council, which whose budget comes from the National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration, and Duke University's Fisheries Leadership & Sustainability Forum and the Gulf of Maine Research Institute. According to its Web site, the Duke forum is a joint partnership with the the Environmental Defense Fund and Stanford's Wood Institute.
Coming from Duke is a party of three, including Amy Schick Kenney, who is married to Justin Kenney, the former communications director for the Pew Environment Group who was hired by Lubchenco to head NOAA communications.
Kenney is the support director for the forum.
Three present and former officials in the Pacific Fishery Management Council are being flown in to discuss catch share programs on the West Coast.
All invited guests will have their costs paid by the council, which received a government rate for the rooms in the Mount Washington Hotel, a National Historic Landmark opened in 1902 which "immediately became a favorite summer haunt for poets, presidents and princes," according to the hotel's Web site.
No press release accompanied the e-mail announcement of the workshop that passed through elite and well-connected fishing circles in the past week.
Rooms for the conference are approximately twice the cost for accommodations at the circuit of business-class hotels used by the council for its regular working meetings.
Richard Gaines can be reached at [email protected] 
Copyright © 1999-2008 cnhi, inc. </DIV><DIV style="MARGIN-TOP: 10px" align=right>/ttmbforum/images/misc/progress.gif</DIV>


----------



## bob II (Dec 26, 2008)

Here is another email sent to me from Bob Jones and is communication between he and Jim Donofrio. As you can see they both agree, if we do not stand as one, all ocean users, we are done. What you see here is people of different sectors who have traditionally fought one another, not new comers, people who have fought the battles for many years, are now trying to come together so we can all survive. The issue is not about how much this group gets vs the other group as if you take all away from either the one group still does not fish very much. The issue is the regulations and the regulators out of control. Until the law is fixed and the regulators have oversight and the data is fixed, it makes no difference if for-hire get their own, pri.rec get their own, commercial get their own. As long as we continue to fight each other we will be taken down one at a time. The strength is numbers and far more than commercial, for-hire, and pri/rec can provide. The public who uses, consumes, and enjoys the resource must jump in.


Jim,

PEW has no qualms about banning fishing whether it's commercial or recreational. They want the catching and "killing of their public resource" to be reduced to a very low level or stopped altogether. 

The Pew Conspiracy is composed of people against fish harvesting. They are in control of the federal process. If the commercial and recreational industry and all businesses that rely on us for part of their bottom line don't get involved, we are history. I've fought the cultural genocide against my members for over four decades. You and your members are now in the same spot we are in. Working together we have a chance. If we work against each other it's all over. It's that simple.
Bob

In a message dated 10/2/2009 9:47:35 A.M. Eastern Daylight Time, Jimdrfa writes: <BLOCKQUOTE>These PEW bums want to kill fishing in the USA
</BLOCKQUOTE><DIV style="MARGIN-TOP: 10px" align=right>/ttmbforum/images/misc/progress.gif</DIV>


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

i stand corrected I forgot snapper season went out in August this year. I also whole heartedly agree we all need to ban togther to stop the over regulation of bottom fish and the allocation of Snapper to the charter boys . I would like to see a people also take into account that it is not just snapper that is the problem down here. For instrance LA has no limit on Wahoo which are a highly migratory fish that we all enjoy catching and eating. All of the worlds Tunas including the Blackfin are in trouble not to mention the lack of Dolphin regulations in most of the gulf states. I understand that bottom fishing is the only fishing that most of the people in the area participate in I would be more than happy to help anyway I can however we all need to realize that the gulf concil is nor interested in saving the gulf they are interested in saving which every species is bring the highest market value price consitantly. I am willing to help combat this legislation as I am sure most would be if they where aware mabe we need to secure someway to get this into the public veiw. Anyway i dont have all the answers but I am wiling to help. Sorry about the Idot remark but it is very frustrating to me to watch these guys get away with it because they are locals.


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

> *bob II (10/2/2009)*Here is another email sent to me from Bob Jones and is communication between he and Jim Donofrio. As you can see they both agree, if we do not stand as one, all ocean users, we are done. What you see here is people of different sectors who have traditionally fought one another, not new comers, people who have fought the battles for many years, are now trying to come together so we can all survive. The issue is not about how much this group gets vs the other group as if you take all away from either the one group still does not fish very much. The issue is the regulations and the regulators out of control. Until the law is fixed and the regulators have oversight and the data is fixed, it makes no difference if for-hire get their own, pri.rec get their own, commercial get their own. As long as we continue to fight each other we will be taken down one at a time. The strength is numbers and far more than commercial, for-hire, and pri/rec can provide. The public who uses, consumes, and enjoys the resource must jump in.
> 
> 
> Jim,
> ...


What a lot of people out there don't realize is PEW Foundation is backed by billions of dollars. Ever heard of Sun Oil Co, or Sunoco. The name PEW comes from Joseph Newton Pew founder Sr.of Sun Oil Co. If the name sounds familiar to a lot of you that's because a lot of you are NASCAR fans and you see their logo Sunoco Official Fuel NASCAR while watching the races.</DIV></DIV>Not only does PEW want you out of the waters they are working on Wilderness Protection and Public Lands also. So get ready for hunting next. Go to their website and see what all they have their hands in. http://www.pewtrusts.org/</DIV></DIV>Now what I would like to know is what is Sunoco's hidden agenda in gettingfishermen off the waters and hunters out of the wilderness. PEW is a non profit organization so they are not going to gain anything so that would leave their backer Sunoco. What's in it for them?</DIV></DIV>Next question. I wonder how Sonoco would feel if everyone went after NASCAR and decided to boycott because they use their fuel. Boy Oh Boy that would be a swift kick in the pants for them now wouldn't. Just imagine the money they would loose. </DIV></DIV>This is how big this situation is and if we all don't join in TOGETHER for the fight we will loose. They are using the divide and conquer strategy and from what I'm seeing it is starting to work. Don't let it happen.</DIV>


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *capt.eugene (10/2/2009)*That is good to know But the link does not seem to work


http://www.pewtrusts.org/

Those are a bunch of nut jobs right there.<H3 class="replace subHeader">History</H3>

The Pew Charitable Trusts, an independent nonprofit, is the sole beneficiary of seven individual charitable funds established between 1948 and 1979 by two sons and two daughters of Sun Oil Company founder Joseph N. Pew and his wife, Mary Anderson Pew.


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Thank youTelum I went back in and fixed the link.


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Telum Pisces (10/2/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *capt.eugene (10/2/2009)*That is good to know But the link does not seem to work
> ...


You are right a bunch of nuts with billions backing them.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

<DIV class=HeaderHolder><H2>Campaign to End Overfishing in the Southeast</H2>









Southeastern U.S. waters are endowed with magnificent ecosystems that range from coral gardens and deepwater canyons to estuaries and shallow tropical waters. These environmental jewels draw divers, anglers and tourists from around the world who expect healthy waters and robust fish populations.

But years of overfishing have put all of this at risk by devastating fish populations, including 14 species of snapper, grouper and reef fish. Several are so depleted they are now listed as species of concern and might be candidates for listing under the Endangered Species Act if better scientific data about their status was known. All of the species are long-lived and slow-growing and take years to recover. For example,* Gulf of Mexico red snapper have been overfished for nearly two decades and could take more than 30 years to rebound.*

*The Campaign to End Overfishing in the Southeast is leading efforts to work with the South Atlantic and Gulf of Mexico fishery management councils and the National Marine Fisheries Service to establish science-based annual catch limits for overfished species by 2010 and for all other species by 2011.* The campaign works to bring scientific expertise to bear on fishery management plans and seeks common ground with fishermen to find solutions that balance human and environmental needs and raise awareness about overfishing and potential remedies.

Jointhe Pew Environment Group'se-alert networkto receive updates onimportant fishing policy changes and how you can help.

The above is from the Pew website. Based on my own catch success with red snapper last year in the gulf I would say the northern gulf snapper stock is the best it has been in30 years.

Pew has deep deep pockets and they are out their every day.Many bright young marine biologist just out of college go to find work with Pew.If you were a bright young marine biologist would you cut off the hand that feeds you by reporting no problems noted, population all good with red snapper?.

Mark W</DIV>


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Not to derail or anything, but this issue is very similar to the plight of the california residents who are trying to farm using irrigation in the valleys. They had the water cut off going to their fields to save some endangered fish. It is putting thousands of migrant workers out of work, as well as bankrupting the farmers.

The california residents are BEGGING Pelosi to help them with turning the water back on, but she has refused to come to their aid.

If the government is willing to do that to farmers, I have little hope that they will listen to reason in this red snapper debate.

I am just waiting for the civil disobediance to begin.:takephoto


----------



## ammo angler (Oct 21, 2007)

Until someone comes up with a study (scientific, not bullsh&t ) that trumps the 350 page paper the feds regard asproof for our beloved Red Snappers demise....we are screwed. But, Isee the CCA is suing someone over something fishy this week. At least their doing something to ease the shafting. I know not everyone is blessed with a boat but consider this:

$40K plus spent on:

Boat, tackle, gas, and all the other crap..... four snapper in the box....

Watching a commercial boat empty a public reef of Red Snapper....priceless and rather confusing. 

Yes folks, it used to be us that"harvested" the annual snapper gift. But now the commercial guys are saving gas and fishing them on our behalf.

Rich

26 year vet (and no snapper left in the freezer)


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

All I got to say is go right on down to Jo Pattis <U>_*right now*_</U>and stare <U>_*deep*_</U> in the eyes of the red snapper that were freshly caught and ponder how this is fair.

I can BUY as many as I want, any day of the week. However, if I get caught on a boat with some that I caught, I am going UNDER the jailhouse. Heck, if I get caught on a boat with some I purchased, I dang sure better be able to produce a receipt, and even then I might get my fish confiscated as evidence in the upcoming trial.

In what way is that fair??????? Sounds to me like the same old ancient wisdom. 

Money talks, everything else walks....


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

Thought this was interesting enough to share.



http://www.news-press.com/article/20090930/COLUMNISTS09/909300381/1010/SPORTS


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

Capt Eugene's Link:<H1>Feds making mess of fishing</H1><H2></H2><SPAN id=gslshowAuthImg class=gslAutUserPhoto><P class=ratingbyline><A href="mailto:[email protected]
">Column by Byron Stout</A> ? [email protected] ? September 30, 2009 <DIV id=sharelinks class=article-tools><UL><LI class=comments><SPAN class=commenticon><SPAN id=gslCtl-article|comments|20090930.news-press.A4909300381.article.COLUMNISTS09 class=gslArticleControlsByLine><SPAN class=gslCommentsLink><SPAN class=gslCommentsLabel>Comments<SPAN class=gslCommentsCount>(0)</LI><LI class=recommend><SPAN id=gslCtl-article|recommends|20090930.news-press.A4909300381.article.COLUMNISTS09 class=gslArticleControlsByLine><SPAN id=gslRecommend:article:20090930.news-press.A4909300381.article.COLUMNISTS09><SPAN class=recommendicon><SPAN class=gslRecommendLabel>Recommend<SPAN class=gslRecommendCount></LI><LI class="sharethis print"><SPAN class=printicon>Print this page </LI><LI class="sharethis email"><SPAN class=emailicon>E-mail this article </LI><LI class=sharelinks><SPAN class=shareicon>Share <DIV class=bookmark-tools><UL style="VISIBILITY: hidden" id=__gelement_20 class=bkhidden><LI class="sharethis delicious">_<SPAN class=delicon>Del.icio.us_ </LI><LI class="sharethis facebook">_<SPAN class=facebookicon>Facebook_ </LI><LI class="sharethis digg">_<SPAN class=diggicon>Digg_ </LI><LI class="sharethis reddit">_<SPAN class=redditicon>Reddit_ </LI><LI class="sharethis newsvine">_<SPAN class=newsvineicon>Newsvine_ </LI><LI class=YahooBuzz><SPAN id=YahooBuzz></DIV></DIV><BANNER id=__gelement_adbanner_0 position="ArticleFlex_1"></BANNER></DIV></DIV>

<SPAN class=pp>Rules regulating harvest often have been based on questionable science. And basically, only the people who have wanted to have followed the rules. There isn't a lot of law enforcement 10 or more miles offshore, and you can see them coming from a long way off, at that.<SPAN class=aa>

<SPAN class=pp>Even more messy is the sad fact that a lot of fish are killed by accident. That is simply inherent to traditional rules such as size and bag limits and closed seasons, which necessitate throwing back fish that are not otherwise legal to keep.<SPAN class=aa>

<SPAN class=pp>In federal waters, where fish are brought up from atmospheric pressures at least twice those of inshore shallows, fish may be doomed even when carefully and lovingly released. And now, according to federal law, that kind of waste must be minimized.<SPAN class=aa>

<SPAN class=pp>Thus, in the words of Bob Shipp, a respected marine biologist and chairman of the Gulf of Mexico Fishery Management Council, fishery managers need to start thinking outside the box - that is, beyond the realm of size and bag limits, closed seasons, and gear regulations such as circle-hook and venting-tool requirements.<SPAN class=aa>

<SPAN class=pp>Shipp is talking catch shares, which already have become a part of the federal strategy for managing commercial fisheries. Catch shares are simply quotas for entities engaged in fishing.<SPAN class=aa>

<SPAN class=pp>Those entities already include commercial boats, some of which have allotments of red snapper, and soon will be doled allocations of grouper and tilefish. Those allocations are based on historic catches by individual boats and by the commercial sector.<SPAN class=aa>

<SPAN class=pp>Shipp sees catch shares being easily extended to the for-hire recreational fishery - charter and head boats - and, possibly, to all recreational anglers eventually. He also sees a free market system, where all anglers (possibly all with saltwater licenses) are issued tags which can be used to catch fish, or be sold or traded to those who value those fish more.<SPAN class=aa>

<SPAN class=pp>Eventually, he suggests the recreational sector of a fishery might be able to buy fish shares from the commercial sector, given that recreationally caught fish are valued more highly than those sold by the pound. The angler with a 25-foot offshore boat likely pays hundreds of dollars per pound for grouper fillets he could buy in a market for $15.<SPAN class=aa>

<SPAN class=pp>I don't know. Our grandfathers would have laughed at the idea of needing a license to cast-net a mullet, or even to hunt on public lands. So, maybe.<SPAN class=aa>

<SPAN class=pp>But what the future of federal fisheries management looks like to me is a whole new meaning for the phrase, a fine mess of fish.

<SPAN class=aa>END</DIV></DIV></DIV></DIV></DIV>


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *capt.eugene (10/2/2009)*Thought this was interesting enough to share.
> 
> http://www.news-press.com/article/20090930/COLUMNISTS09/909300381/1010/SPORTS


What that article does not address is the sport and fun in fishing. Yes it is cheaper for me to not own my own boat and to go down to the fish market and buy the fish to eat. But that is not the point. 

Count me, count my fish. But do not make it to where I need to compete with someone else for the right to catch a damn fish. That article makes fishing sound like it's purely an economic venture or purely to consume the fish. Do I like to eat fish. YEP. But I enjoy catching them even more. It's fun. It's relaxing. But it's getting to where it's neither of those.

And this part of that article scares the living daylights out of me. What will stop a idiotic environut group from placing more value on the fish that I enjoy to catch and buying up all the shares. 

<SPAN class=pp>_Shipp sees catch shares being easily extended to the for-hire recreational fishery - charter and head boats - and, possibly, to all recreational anglers eventually. He also sees a free market system, where all anglers (possibly all with saltwater licenses) are issued tags which can be used to catch fish, *or be sold or traded to those who value those fish more*.<SPAN class=aa>_


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Mr. Fisherman my name is Mr. Pew....I know you have a Red Snapper tag...Did you know that it can be sold....Well it cost you $5.oo but today and today only I will buy your rights (forever) to this (and all future) tag(s) for $100.oo. .... Bad Dream or Premonition?


----------

